# كل شئ عن الــ corrosion & its protection methods



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

ملف صغير عن التآكل مسبباته وأضراره:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات قيمة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليكم أخي الكريم محمد حمزه وأخي هانى شرف الدين, هذا الكم القيم من المعلومات عن هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
إستمروا على هذا الجهد أخواني الكرام, فأنتم تثرون الملتقى بهذه المعلومات القيمة
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

*التآكل في المعادن*

هذا ملف رائع باللغة العربية عن التــآكـل في المعــادن:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

(تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له)

يعرف التآكل بأنه انهيار المنشآت الفلزية كنتيجة لتفاعلها مع الجو المحيط0 
إن الفلزات تستخدم في الحضارة الحديثة لتصنيع العديد من الأشياء سواء كانت صغيرة مثل شفرة الحلاقة مثلا او كانت كبيرة مثل الأنابيب والهياكل وغيرها0 
إن التآكل من العوامل بالغة الأهمية في الصناعات الكيماوية ، حيث أنه السبب الرئيسي للكثير من المتاعب التي تجابه عمليات التشغيل في خطوط الأنتاج لتلك الصناعات وهو غالبا المسؤول عن الأعطال وتوقف الأنتاج ، ولكن التآكل ليس لغزا غير مفهوم حيث أن للتآكل شواهد لا تغيب عن بصر أحد فلا يطالعنا يوم دون أن نراه يستشري في المنشآت الفلزية بجد ونشاط 0 ويجب أن يكون معلوما أن التآكل هي عملية تلقائية طبيعية يتم فيها إعادة الفلزات من صورتها الأنتقالية الحرة إلى صورها الثابتة ( الأتحادية ، والتي كانت متواجدة عليها أصلا في الطبيعة قبل إستخلاصها) ، أي أن ألتآكل هو الطريق اللذي تستعيد به الطبيعة ما اغتصبه منها الأنسان من فلزات كذالك يكون من الواضح أنه ليس من العملي محاولة إيقاف التآكل بصفة نهائية ، وأن دور كل متصدي لعملية التآكل يتلخص في محاولة الحد من معدل وقوعه0 
وعادة يفضل دراسة هذه الأجراءات وتلك السبل في مرحلة التصميم وقبل بداية مرحلة التشييد وعلى الرغم من ذالك فإن مشكلة التآكل سوف تظهر من جديد عندما يبدأ خط الأنتاج في مرحلة التشغيل وعلى ذالك فإن كل مهتم بالتآكل لا بد أن تكون لديه من المعلومات الأساسية ما يمكنه من ملاحظة كيفية حدوثه وكيف يمكن قياس معدل وقوعه والأجهزة اللازمة لذالك وطرق فحص العينات0 
ولعل من الواجب الآن إعادة التأكيد مرة أخرى على أن كافة الفلزات والسبائك معرضة لعملية التآكل ولا توجد مادة بعينها تكون مناسبة لكافة التطبيقات والأستخدامات وفي منأى عن التآكل ، فعلى سبيل المثال فلز الذهب والمعروف بمقاومته المتميزة للتآكل الجوي نجد أنه سريع التآكل والذوبان إذا ما تلامس مع الزئبق عند درجات الحرارة الأعتيادية0 وعلى العكس من ذالك نجد أن فلز الحديد لا يتأثر بفعل الزئبق ولكنه سرعان ما يصدأ في الهواء الجوي ولكن ولحسن الحظ يوجد عادة العديد من الفلزات والسبائك الفلزية التي تستطيع أن تؤدي عملها بنجاح في أوساط محددة0 
أيضا فإن هناك العديد من الطرق المتوفرة والمعروفة الآن والتي يمكن بواسطتها السيطرة على التآكل وتقليص حجم المشكلة وسوف نشرح بعضها في هذه الحلقة العلمية0 

ولكن قبل الدخول في ذلك لنذكر أهم المساوئ الأقتصادية لعملية التآكل: 

1- ضرورة استبدال الوحدات والمعدات المتآكلة بأخرى سليمة ، وما يصاحب ذالك من فقد العديد من ساعات الأنتاج اضافة إلى تكاليف الأستبدال0 
2- فرط التصميم أي استخدام مزيد من مواد الأنشاء والتشييد عما هو مطلوب لتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية ، تحسبا من عملية التآكل وما يتبع ذالك من زيادة في كمية مواد الأنشاء والتشييد مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع تكاليف الأجهزة والوحدات كما يتطلب ذلك إقامة أساسات خاصة كي تتحمل هذه الوحدات الثقيلة وهذه بدورها تكون عالية التكاليف0 
3- ضرورة تطبيق الصيانة الدورية وهذا يتطلب تكاليف مستمرة0 
4- إيقاف الوحدات الصناعية بصفة دورية لأجراء الصيانات عليها0 
5- تداخل نواتج عملية التآكل مع المنتج الرئيسي مما يؤدي إلى نقص في قيمة المنتج النهائي0 
6- تعرض الوحدات المجاورة للدمار نتيجة انهيار الوحدات المتآكلة0 



أما المساوئ الأجتماعية فنلخصها فيما يلي: 

1- إن الأنهيار المفاجئ للوحدات الصناعية والمنشآت بفعل التآكل قد يتسبب في اشتعال النيران وحدوث الحرائق ووقوع الأنفجارات وإطلاق الأبخرة والمواد السامة مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع العديد من الأصابات والوفيات0 
2- إن تسرب المنتجات من الوحدات المتآكلة يؤدي إلى تلوث البيئة وتعرض الصحة العامة للخطر0 
3- إن اعادة بناء وتشييد وحدات جديدة بدلا من المتآكلة يستوجب استنفاذ المصادر الطبيعية لهذه الفلزات كما يتطلب استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الوقود لتصليح هذه الوحدات0 
نلاحظ أن كلا من المساوئ الأجتماعية التي ذكرناها لها انعكاسات اقتصادية أيضا0 

لنتعرف الآن على صور التآكل 

يحدث التآكل في صور عديدة ومختلفة وتنقسم هذه الصور كما يلي: 

1- حسب طبيعة الوسط الآكل: حيث ينقسم التآكل في هذه الحالة إلى مبتل وجاف0 وحسب التسمية فأنه من الضروري تواجد سوائل أو رطوبة لكي يحدث التآكل الرطب بينما لا يستوجب الجاف ذالك وعادة يحدث التآكل الجاف عند درجات الحرارة العالية أي بين الفلزات والغازات كما يحدث في بعض المداخن0 
2- حسب ميكانيكية عملية التفاعل: أي حسب المسلك اللذي تسلكه عملية التآكل وبهذا الخصوص ينقسم التآكل إلى تآكل كيميائي وإلى تآكل كهروكيميائي0 
3- حسب المظهر للفلز المتآكل: وفي هذه الحالة يتم تقسيم التآكل إلى تآكل متجانس يحدث عند السطح المتآكل كله وتآكل موضعي أو مركز وفي هذه الحالة يتركز في مساحات محددة0 
إن التقسيم الأخير أي حسب المظهر سوف يكون أكثر فائدة في تعرفنا على أساسيات التآكل ولذلك سوف نستخدم هذا التصنيف خلال هذه الحلقة العلمية للتعرف على أساسيات التآكل0 ولكن يجب علينا التمييز بين نوعين من التآكل الموضعي أحدهما يسمى بالتآكل الماكروسكوبي حيث يمكن رؤية أثر التآكل الموضعي بالعين المجردة بينما الآخر يسمى بالتآكل الميكروسكوبي والذي لا يمكن رؤية آثاره الا بالمجهر ومن أنواعه التآكل بين الحبيبات والتآكل التشققي الأجهادي0 أما بالنسبة للتآكل الماكروسكوبي والذي يرى بالعين المجردة فمن أنواعه: 
1- التآكل الجلفاني 2- تآكل البري 3- التآكل التشققي 4- التآكل التنقري 5- التآكل التقشري 6- تآكل النض الأختياري 

يقصد بتآكل التنقر بأنه تكون نقر عميقة على سطح غير متآكل ويمكن لهذه النقر أن تتخذ أشكالا عدة حيث يكون شكل النقر هو السبب الأساسي المسؤول عن استمرار نموها0 وللحد من تآكل النقر فإن السطح يجب أن يكون متجانسا ونظيفا باستمرار0 فعلى سبيل المثال فإن السطح الفلزي النقي والمتجانس والمصقول جيدا يكون أكثر مقاومة لهذا النوع من التآكل عن ذالك السطح الذي يحتوي على بعض العيوب أو يكون خشنا وعادة ما تكون عملية تكون النقر بطيئة حيث تتطلب عدة شهور حتى يمكن رؤيتها ، لكنها دائما ما تسبب الأنهيارات الفلزية دون سابق إنذار حيث أن الحجم الصغير للنقرة وكمية الفلز الصغيرة التي يجب إذابتها حتى تتكون يجعل من العسير اكتشاف هذا النوع من التآكل في مراحله الأولى ويعد إختبار مواد الأنشاء والتشييد والتصميم بحيث تبقى السطوح دائما نظيفة هما أحسن الطرق وأكثرها أمانا لتجنب هذا النوع من التآكل0 

لنتعرف الآن على طرق السيطرة على التآكل 

أولا: السيطرة على العمليات الأنتاجية للحد من التآكل: حيث يمكن تحقيق الكثير من التوفير في تكاليف الأنتاج عن طريق تقليص معدل حدوث التآكل الذي يحدث نتيجة لفعل الكيماويات وتغير الخواص الطبيعية للمتغيرات والظروف الموجودة داخل الخط الأنتاجي0 
وهناك اربع طرق مختلفة للتغلب على التآكل وهي:- 
1- السيطرة على المتغيرات الخاصة بالعملية الأنتاجية0 
2- التصميم الهندسي الجيد0 
3- تطبيق الحمايات في مجابهة التآكل0 
4- الأختبار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد0 
ويمكن استخدام كل هذه الطرق في آن واحد في المصانع الكيماوية0 

ثانيا: التصدي للتآكل بالتصميم الهندسي الجيد: حيث أن الكثير من كلفة التشغيل يمكن توفيرها في المصانع الكيماوية بصفة خاصة بالتصدي للتآكل خلال خطوة تصميم خطوط الأنتاج والوحدات الصناعية وقبل خطوة التشييد والتنفيذ0 

ثالثا: التصدي للتآكل بالحمايات الكاثودية والآنودية: الحماية الكاثودية والحماية الآنودية طرق للتخلص أو تقليص معدل التآكل للمنشآت الفلزية وهي بالتالي تحد من تكاليف الصيانة والأستبدال وتسمح كذلك باستخدام مواد أرخص للأنشاء والتشييد0 فمن المعروف أنه عندما يتآكل فلز يمر تيار كهربائي بين المساحات الآنودية والمساحات الكاثودية المتواجدة على سطح الفلز ، وأنه كلما زادت قيمة هذا التيار كلما زاد معدل التآكل0 فإذا استخدمنا دائرة كهربائية خارجية فإنه يمكننا فرض تيار إضافي على الفلز ، ومن ثم نتمكن من تغيير السيطرة على معدل التآكل الخاص به0 ونحن نستطيع أن نطبق تيار معاكس لأيقاف التآكل تماما ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الكاثودية) أو كماهو الحال في بعض الحالات فإننا يمكن أن نضبط من جهد الفلز المتآكل بحيث يبقى الفلز معرضا للتآكل ولكن بمعدل أقل لأنه يكون على هذه الصورة سلبيا ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الآنودية)0 وكلا الطريقتين شائعتين تماما في التطبيقات التجارية والصناعية كطرق ناجحة للحماية من التآكل0 

رابعا: التصدي للتآكل الفلزي بالتغطيات: إن التغطيات الفلزية والغير عضوية هي من التغطيات الشائعة للسيطرة على التآكل ويتوقف اختيار نوع التغطية على كل من الوسط الآكل وطريقة التطبيق ونوع الفلز المراد تغطيته إضافة إلى نوع الترابط بين الفلز المغطى والتغطية نفسها0 
إن التغطيات هي أكثر الطرق المستخدمة شيوعا للتصدي لعملية التآكل الفلزي حيث يتلخص عمل التغطيات في الحد من عملية التآكل الفلزي في أنها تقوم بعزل الفلز عن الوسط الآكل كلية أو أنها تؤخر حدوث التفاعل بين كل من الفلز المراد تغطيته والوسط الآكل0 وحاليا توجد المئات من أنواع التغطيات والكثير منها عبارة عن خلائط من مكونات مختلفة وبنسب مختلفة لتحقيق خصائص معينة وتباع تحت أسماء تجارية مختلفة أيضا0 وتصنف التغطيات إلى ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة على النحو التالي: 
1- التغطيات الفلزية : ومن أشهرها الرش الفلزي ، التكسية ، الطلاء الكهروكيميائي 
2- التغطيات غير العضوية : حيث يتم تغطية الفلزات بطبقة من الخزف أو الزجاج عن طريق صهرها على سطوح الفلزات بقصد حمايتها من التآكل0 
3- التغطيات العضوية0 

وأخيرا يمكن التصدي للتآكل بالأختيار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد: حيث أنه من وجهة النظر الفنية البحتة فإن مشكلة التآكل يكمن في استخدام مواد للأنشاء والتشييد أكثر مقاومة له0 وفي كثير من الأحيان يعد هذا الأتجاه بديل اقتصادي عن استخدام مواد أقل مقاومة للتآكل مع تطبيق طرق الحماية المختلفة0 

وفي الختام نذكر بأن تآكل المعادن يسبب خسائر جسيمة في الأقتصاد العالمي تقدر بالمليارات سنويا ، إذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت والماكينات المعدنية ، لذلك يجب التصدي له بالطرق التي ذكرناها سابقا0 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور يا أخي/ هاني

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## محمد حمزه (7 يونيو 2006)

أهلا بكم جميعا ............ وفي إنتظار آرآئكم ومشاركاتكم


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يونيو 2006)

*صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته
(Corrosion and Protection)

التآكل مسبباته وأضراره​التآكل CORROSION

يعرف التأكل بعد أشكل هي إنحلال المعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له أو فشل المعدن بأي سبب غير السبب الميكانيكي البحث ، أو يعرف أحياناً بأنه العملية العكسية لإستخلاص المعدن من خاماته والتأكل فشل يصيب سطح المعدن ينتج بسبب عوامل كيميائية أو بسبب عوامل كيميائية تساعدها عوامل ميكانيكية متوفرة في الوسط الذي يعمل فيه المعدن.

وهناك نوع آخر في الفشل السطحي سببه ميكانيكي بحث يدعى البلى Wear والذي ينتج بسبب الاحتكاك بين سطح المعدن وتحت تأثير الجهود الخارجية .

والأمثلة عديدة على التأكل منها صدأ هيكل السيارة وعلب المواد الغذائية والصفائح والمقاطع الفولاذية وتأكل الأنابيب المدفونة في التربة ، وهناك أمثلة أخرى على تآكل أجزاء معدنية عديدة تتعرض إلى أوساط صناعية مثل الأحماض والقواعد والمياه المالحة وما إلى غير ذلك .

إن الأضرار التي يسببها الفشل السطحي بسبب التأكل عديدة وجميعها ذات مردود إقتصادي سيء ، ومن هذه الاضرار :

1.  تغير الابعاد وفقدان الخواص الميكانيكية : يؤدي التأكل إلى فقدان الوزن بسبب انحلال المعدن وبالتالي إلى تغير أبعاده ، لذلك تعطى في الغالب بعض السماحات للتأكل ( Corrosion Allowance ) عند وجوده وعند التصميم وتكون هذه السماحات أكبر سمكاً في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل عالية منها في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل منخفضة . ولتغير أبعاد القطعة المعدنية بسبب التآكل تأثير في الخواص الميكانيكية ، حيث تقل قابليتها لتحمل الأحمال الخارجية ، أي تزداد قابليتهاا للتشويه اللدن (Plastic Deformation ) والتشويه المرن Elastic Deformation .

إن إستخدام المعدن في أوساط مساعدة على التآكل يودي إلى انخفاض قيم العديد من الخواص الميكانيكية وخصوصاً مقاومة المعدن للكلال ( Fatigue Strength ) ونشوء التشققات (Cracks) التي تؤدي إلى حصول الكسر الهش السريع (Fast Fracture ) .

2. المظهر: 
يتأثر مظهر المعدن بدرجة كبيرة عند إصابته بالتآكل حيث يظهر المعدن دائماً بمظهر سيىء . لذا يجب استخدام معادن مقاومة للتآكل الجوي مثل الألمنيوم أو الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ بلاً من الفولاذ الكربوني ، كمواد بناْ ظاهرية مثل مقاطع الشبابيك ومواد وخصوصاً في واجهات الأبنية الخارجية ويعزى المظهر الحسن لهذه المواد إلى مقاومتها للتآكل الجوي . أما المعدن ذات المقاومة الضعيفة للتآكل فإنها تطلى بأنواع الطلاء المختلفة لتحسين مظهرها من خلال الحد من تآكلها .

3. الأضرار الإقتصادية بسبب الإجراءات الوقائية : 
إن الأضرار الإقتصادية الناتجة عن التأكل عديدة ومهمة ، حيث يسبب هذا الفشل في كثير من الأحيان توقف المصانع عن العمل توقف غير مبرمج ، وما يوافق ذلك من كلف إقتصادية إضافية غير متوقعة . كذلك فإن حصول التآكل يؤدي إلى ارتفاع كلف الصيانة الدورية حيث يتطلب في كثير من الحالات تبديل الجزء المعدني التالف بجزء جديد آخر .وبهذا الخصوص يكون بالامكان أحياناً توفير بعض المبالغ عند اختيار مادة معدنية ذات مقاومة تآكل أعلى لتصنيع هذا الجزء التالف . وتتوفر العديد من الأمثلة التي تشير إلى أن اختيار مادة عالية التكاليف نسبياً ، ولكنها ذات مقاومة جيدة للتأكل من الناحية الإقتصادية أفضل من استخدام مادة معينة أرخص ثمناً ولنها تتعرض للتلف السريع بسبب التأكل ، مما يتطلب عندئذ تغييره بصورة دورية وفي كلتا الحالتين يلاحظ بأن التآكل يسبب أضراراً إقتصادية بسبب زيادة التكاليف . كما أن الإجراءات الوقائية للحد من التآكل تدخل ضمن كلف التشغيل والصيانة .

إن التآكل يؤدي أحياناً إلى حدوث فشل غير متوقع في الأجزاء المعدنية في المصنع وهنا تكمن أساساً خطورة مشكلة التآكل ، حيث أن حودث الفشل بصورة مفاجئة قد يؤدي إلى حصول أضرار كبيرة أكبر من تلك التي يسببها التآكل المتوقع حصوله . وفي هذا المضمار يجب الوقوف بدقة على معدلات التآكل في الأجزاء المعدنية أثناء سير عملية التصنيع وذلك عن طريق القياسات المستمرة والدورية لمعدلات التآكل والفحص المستمر للقطع المعدنية لإتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية قبل وصول درجة التآكل إلى الحد الذي يسبب توقف المصنع عن العمل أو التأثير في سير العملية التصنيعية .

4. تلوث المنتجات 
إن نواتج التأكل تؤدي إلى تغيير الطبيعة الكيميائية للوسط ، أي تلوثه وفي الغالب يكون ذلك غير مرغوب فيه حيث أن المتطلبات التجارية هي الحصول على منتج نقي ذي مواصفات محددة وخالي من التلوث .والأمثلة على ذلك عديدة منها تلوث المنتجات الغذائية المعلبة بسبب حصول درجة بسيطة في التآكل في العلبة التي تحفظ فيها تلك المادة الغذائية . وعلى ضوء ذلك فإن عمر القطعة المعدنية أو الجهاز ليس هو العامل الأساسي في تحديد فترة الفشل ، فمثلا من الممكن في بعض الأحوال أن نستخدم لغرض ما الفولاذ الإعتيادي ولفترة زمنية طويلة بدون وصول التأكل إلى درجة كبيرة ومع نجد أن استخدام مواد أعلى كلفة مثل الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأهو الأكثر شيوعاً ، ذلك لأن الفولاذ الإعتيادي يلوث المنتوج بعدإستخدامه لفترة وجيزة نسبياً بسبب تآكله خلال هذ الفترة حتى ولو بدرجة بسيطة وعندئذ لا يكون صالحاً للإستعمال . 

5.  فقدان السلامة : 
يؤدي التآكل أحياناً أو في كثير من الأحيان إلى حصول كوارث إذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات الواقائية الكفيلة بإيقافه أو الحد منه فمثلاً التعامل مع المواد الخطرة مثل الغازات السامة وحامض الهيدروفلوريك والأحماض المركزة مثل حامض الكبريتيك والنيتريك والمواد القابلة اللإشتعال والمواد المشعة والمواد الكيميائية في درجات حرارة عالية وعند ضغط عالي يتطلب إستعمال مواد معدنية معينة لا تتأكل بدرجة كبيرة في مثل هذه الظروف . فمثلاً قد يؤدي حصول تأكل إجهادي ( Stress Corrosion ) في الجدار المعدني الذي يفصل الوقود عن المؤكسدات في الصاروخ إلى الخلط المبكر بين هذين الوسطين وبالتالي إلى خسارة إقتصادية وبشرية ، وفي كثير من الأحيان يؤدي حصول تآكل في جزء معدني صغير إلى انهيا أوسقوط منشأ كامل ، وقد تسبب نواتج التآكل أحياناً إلى تحول مواد غير مضرة إلى مواد متفجرة .

وفي هذا المجال هناك العديد من اعتبارات السلامة الصحية مثل تلوث ماء الشرب بسبب تآكل الأنابيب أو خزانات المياه وكذلك يلعب التآكل دوراً مهماً ورئيسياً في اختيار نوع المواد المعدنية التي تصنع منها الأجزاء المعدنية التي تستخدم داخل جسم الإنسان مثل مفاصل الورك ( Hip Joints) والصفائح الطبية وصمامات القلب وغير ذلك .

1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل)
يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ.
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته.
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي.

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي.
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات.

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض.

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت.
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر.
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب.

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode. 
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode.
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل.

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية.
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل.


2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ
يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري. 

- الصدأ المنتظم : و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية).

- الصدأ المكاني : و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر.

- الصدأ بين البلوري : و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يونيو 2006)

3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ ​تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة لحماية المصنوعات و المنشآت المعدنية مثل الجسور و ناطحات الساحب و السفن و غيرها، من الصدأ حسب اسباب حدوث الصدأ و ظروقه. و يمكن تقسيم كل طرق مقاومة الصدأ الى المجموعات التالية:

- و قاية المعادن من الصدأ باضافة عناصر سبيكية :
و تتلخص في اضافة عناصر الى السبيكة مثل الكروم و النيكل الى الفولاذ لتشكيل الستانليسستيل stainless steel و تمنع هذه العناصر الصدأ او تقلله.

- الاغلفة الاكسيدية : 
و يحصل عليها على سطح الاجزاء المعدنية بالاكسدة او الفسفتة , و تقي المعدن من الصدأ بشكل جيد. و تجرى الاكسدة في عوامل مؤكسدة قوية مثل المحلول المائي لصودا كاوية او املاح اخرى. و طريقة الاكسدة عادةا تؤكسد المشغولات المصنوعة من الالمنيوم لان طبقة الاكسد في الالمنيوم تشكل مانع و حامي جيد من الصدأ بما يسمى عملية anodizing.
و تجرى الفسفتة في محاليل ساخنة من الفوسفاتات الحامضية للحديد و المنجنيز و تعتبر الطبقة الاكسيدية و الفوسفاتية قاعدة جدية للتشحيم الواقي و للطلاء و اعطاء الالوان للمنتجات.

- الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي :
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ). او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا.

- الوقاية بالطلاء بالمعادن :
و تستعمل على نطاق واسع في الصناعة و يجب ان نميز بين نوعين من انواع الوقاية – المهبطية و المصعدية.

عند الوقاية المهبطية : 
يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل.

الوقاية المصعدية :
و بها يكون جهد معدن التغطية اقل من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و تحمي التغطية المعدن كهروكيميائيا . اذ ان المعدن الاساسي سيقوم بدور المهبط عند تكون ازدواج جلفاني , و يقوم معدن التغطية بدور المصعد و يتآكل.
ومن التغطيات النهبطية للحديد و الصلب القصدير و الرصاص و النحاس و النيكل, و من التغطيات المصعدية الزنك و الالمنيوم و الكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم.
و تستعمل في الصناعة طرق مختلفة للتغطية بالمعدن كغمره في المعدن المنصهر و التغطية الجلفانية و التغطية الانتشارية و التغطية بالنثر و طريقة تكوين طبقة على سطح المعدن.
الطريقة الجلفانية للتغطية : و بها يعلق الجزء بصفة مهبط في حمام الكتروليتي من محلول مائي لأحد املاح المعدن المرسب. و الخواص الواقية للتغطية الجلفانية جيدة في حين انها بسيطة التكنولوجيا.
التغطية الانتشارية : للمصنوعات المعدنية و تجرى بواسطة الطلاء بالألمنيوم او الطلاء بالكروم او التغطية بالكروم او النتردة. و تخلق طبقة واقية تحمي المعدن الداخلي من الصدأ.
التغطية بطريقة النثر : و تتلخص في نثر المعدن المصهور بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من جهاز خاص (يسمة المذرر اي يسبب التذرية لدقائق المعدن المنصهر) على سطح المعدن الاساسي الذي ينظف قبل عملية الرش. و يغذى الجهاز بالمعدن على شكل سلك يصهر بلهب غازي او بقوس كهربائي ,او يغذى على شكل مسحوق. و تكون التغطية بهذه الطريقة مسامية و هي لذا اقل جودة من التغطية الجلفانية. و يغطى بهذه الطريقة صناعيا الصلب- بالزنك و الكادميوم و سبائكهما.
التغطية بطريقة ضغط طبقة واقية: و تتلخص في ايجاد طبقة على المعدن من معدن آخر يكون غلافا متينا واقيا. و عادة يغطى الحديد بالنحاس الغير قابل للصدأ.

-الوقاية بالتغطية غير المعدنية :
اي بطلاء سطح الجزء المعدني بالطلاء او الدهانات البلاستيكية او العضوية و تستعمل على نطاق واسع نظرا لكونها في متناول اليد و لبساطتها. و اكثر انواع الطلاء انتشارا طلاء الزيت و الميناء و الكلاكيه. و عيوب التغطية بالطلاء هو تشقق طبقة الطلاء و تمريرها للرطوبة.

- الوقاية الكهربائية :
و تستعمل في نطاق واسع لحماية الخزانات و الانابيب (انابيب النفط او الغاز) و الجسور الحديديةو و ايضا عن انواع الفولاذ عن معاملتها حراريا في حمامات ملحية.
و تتلخص الوقاية الكهربائية في ان الجزء الذي تراد وقايته يوصل الى القطب السالب – مهبط – بشبكه بتيار مستمر يغذى من مولد او بطارية و توصل بالمصعد صفيحة حديدة او قطع رصاص تستهلك من وقت لاخر.

- الوقاية بالمعدن الواقي :
و تتلخص في ان المنشأة توصل بقطعة من المعدن او السبيكة (الواقي) ذى جهد كهربائي سالب اعلى في الوسط الذي توجد به من جهد المنشأة المراد و قايتها. الواقي سيصبح مصعد و انه يتآكل في حين تحفظ المنشأة التي ستصبح مهبطا من التآكل. و تستعمل هذه الطريقة في حماية السفن و المنشآت التي تعمل في ماء البحر و مواسير الماء الموضوع في التربة و الجزء السفلي من السفن و الطائرات المائية و الطلمبات و غيرها.


----------



## simply (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (26 يونيو 2006)

*لا التعريف هكذا يعتبر ناقصا*



مهندس فلزات قال:


> ملف صغير عن التآكل مسبباته وأضراره:


 
*







تعريف التآكل :- يعرف التآكل بأنه التلف ( جزئى أو كلى ) الذى يحدث للفلز أو السبيكة من حيث المظهر أو الأداء بسبب التفاعل الذى يحدث بين الفلز أو السبيكة مع الأجواء المحيطة به سواء كانت غازية أو سائلة أو هو تلف المعدن نتيجة تدهور فى خواصه الطبيعية أثر التفاعلات التى تحدث له فى التربة المحيطة 






**.*

*لا التعريف هكذا يعتبر ناقصا فالأجواء المحيطةenvironments قد تكون سائلة أو غازية أو صلبة و على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تآكل و صدأ أسياخ حديد التسليح و الذى يحيطها هو الخرسانة و كذلك تآكل و صدأ المنشئات الحديدية المدفونه فى التربة - التفاصيل سيجئ ذكرها عند شرح موضوع الحماية الكاثودية **Cathodic Protection.*

و الأفضل هو أن نصنف بوجه عام أوساط التآكل على النحو التالى:​
سائل liquid ​
جوفى underground​
جوى atmospheric​
حرارة عالية high temperature​
 و ملف التآكل بوجه عام مقبول و جهد رائع و لكن الرسومات فيه ليست على المستوى و عند عرضى للصور و الرسومات الخاصة بى سيتضح معنى التعليق الحالى.​


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (26 يونيو 2006)

*التآكل هنا لا يصح أن نسميه تآكل متجانس*



هانى شرف الدين قال:


> لنتعرف الآن على صور التآكل
> >>>>
> 3- حسب المظهر للفلز المتآكل: وفي هذه الحالة يتم تقسيم التآكل إلى تآكل متجانس يحدث عند السطح المتآكل كله وتآكل موضعي أو مركز وفي هذه الحالة يتركز في مساحات محددة0


 
التآكل هنا لا يصح أن نسميه تآكل متجانس Homogenous Corrosion الأفضل و الأصح تسميته تآكل منتظم
 Uniform corrosionو الصدأ هنا يغطى سطح الحديد كله. آخذين فى الأعتبار أن حدوث التآكل فى الأساس يرجع إلى عدم التجانس Heterogeneity سواء كان عدم التجانس هذا فى المعدن أو فى الوسط المحيط.

و فى أقرب فرصة سأزود ما أشرحه هنا بالرسومات و الصور التوضيحية ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر يا دكتور جمال على توضيحاتك الرائعة ....... 
زادكم الله علما ونفعنا وإياكم بما علمنا إنه هو السميع العليم
ونحن في إنتظار المزيد من علمكم جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يا د.م جمال الشربينى على التوضيح ونأسف ان كانت هناك اخطاء فنحن فى بداية الطريق نفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## شوان غازي (27 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله في جهودكم يامستقبل الامة


----------



## ابيض (28 يونيو 2006)

برغم أنى مهندس ميكانيكا لكنى أهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع لتأثيره المباشر فى عملى حيث أنى أعمل فى وسط ملحى فشكرا لكل من أسهم بمعلومة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## شريف قطب (28 يونيو 2006)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

انا شريف قطب مهندس فلزات اللى عايز اى حاجة عن الcorrsion انا تحت امره لو فى مجال شغلى


----------



## شمس2 (29 يونيو 2006)

المواضيع مفيدة جدا أنا عندي مواضيع مفيدة ولكن أعتذر لضيق وقتي حاليا


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 يونيو 2006)

*أهلا وسهلا*



شريف قطب قال:


> انا شريف قطب مهندس فلزات اللى عايز اى حاجة عن الcorrsion انا تحت امره لو فى مجال شغلى


شكرا على مبادرتك وأتمنى أن تعرفونا بأنفسكم جميعا في الرابط التالي:
دعوة لمهندسي الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=20513


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 يونيو 2006)

*إليكم بعض الملفات الهامة*

أقدم لكم هذه الأجزاء عن التآكل سائلا الله أن ينفعكم بها إنه هو العلي القدير:


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ......... انا مهندس كيمياوي اول مرة اشارك وانا سعيد لاني معكم واتشرف بالتعرف عليكم


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يوليو 2006)

*إهــــــــداء لأخي/ شريف قطب، وإلى كل الأعضاء*

وإليكم هذه المجموعة أيضا في مجال التآكل والحماية منه:


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (8 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا يا مهندس الفلزات*

:28: شكرا يا مهندس الفلزات:30: و سأوافيكم فى المستقبل القريب بإذن الله بمعلومات توضيحية بدون نصوص على قدر ما أستطيع و إذا سمح الوقت


----------



## موحا عادل (8 يوليو 2006)

*corrosion معلومات هامه عن التآكل*

الملف الاتي يحتوي علي معلومات هامه عن التآكل


----------



## anra (29 يوليو 2006)

تمنياتنا لك بالموفقية ومشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة واذا امكن كتاب تاكل اليكتروني اذا احد يملكه


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (29 يوليو 2006)

*NACE International*



anra قال:


> تمنياتنا لك بالموفقية ومشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة واذا امكن كتاب تاكل اليكتروني اذا احد يملكه


 
عليك مراجعة المواقع التالية:
NACE International 

NACE Store—One Source for Corrosion Professionals 

Corrosion Science and Technology 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Read it Online!*[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Buy it Today!* [/FONT]

لا بد من تسجيلكم و أشتراكم لقراءة الكتاب

مع كل تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## محمدعبدالعظيم عامر (1 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الملف رائع جدا جدا . وجاذاه الله بالخير واليمن والبركات في صحتة واولادة وعمرة كاتب المقال
ولكن أين التكملة الخاصة بالتيار المدفوع بواسطة الريكتفايرات. وكيفية إحتساب عدد الانودات السيليكون اللازمة لحماية خط غاز.مع علمي بتعدد أنواع الأنودات.وماهو التيار المثالي لهذا النوع من الحماية.وماهي أقل المسافات التي أستطيع إنشاء نظام حماية كاوثودية.أبعاد الأرضي المزعم إنشائة وبعدة عن الخط المحمي .وماهي المقاومة المفروضة لخط, وفرق الجهد امثالي للخط (1220 م ف )
وما أضرار الإفراط في الحماية الكاثودية. وأيهما أفضل للحماية 1500م ف.أم 1350م ف لمحافظة علي التصاق التغلبف بالخط. مع علمي بأنة توجد اراضي تحناج الى فرق جهد أعلي من ذلك
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
وشكر خاص للقائمين علي الإشراف علي هذا الموع المتميز والغني بمعلوماتة
والسلم عليكم وحمة الله وبركاتة. محمد عبد العظيم عامر


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (2 أغسطس 2006)

*و أنصح بإستشارة شركات متخصصة*



هانى شرف الدين قال:


> 3- طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ عند الوقاية المهبطية :
> يكون جهد معدن التغطية اعلى من جهد المعدن الاساسي . و شروط الوقاية ان تكون التغطية كثيفة غير مسامية. و يسبب و ينشأ عن عدم تحقق هذا الشرط (كحدوث خدوش مثلا) صدأ في هذه المناطق , اذ ان المعدن الاساسي (المحمي) يكون مصعدا في الازدواج الجلفاني المتكون و يتآكل.
> 
> - الوقاية الكهربائية :
> ...


 
لا بد من التنويه جاء فى المقال التالى:
الوقاية المهبطية
الوقاية الكهربائية 
 و الأفضل هو التعبير التالى الحماية أو الوقاية المهبطية أو الكاثودية Cathodic Protection



محمدعبدالعظيم عامر قال:


> ولكن أين التكملة الخاصة بالتيار المدفوع بواسطة الريكتفايرات. وكيفية إحتساب عدد الانودات السيليكون اللازمة لحماية خط غاز.مع علمي بتعدد أنواع الأنودات.وماهو التيار المثالي لهذا النوع من الحماية.وماهي أقل المسافات التي أستطيع إنشاء نظام حماية كاوثودية.أبعاد الأرضي المزعم إنشائة وبعدة عن الخط المحمي .وماهي المقاومة المفروضة لخط, وفرق الجهد امثالي للخط (1220 م ف )
> وما أضرار الإفراط في الحماية الكاثودية. وأيهما أفضل للحماية 1500م ف.أم 1350م ف لمحافظة علي التصاق التغلبف بالخط. مع علمي بأنة توجد اراضي تحناج الى فرق جهد أعلي من ذلك


 
الخوض فى موضوع الحماية المهبطية أو الكاثودية يلزم له الألمام التام بمبادئ التآكل و الحماية و من ثم الخوض فى تصميم أنظمة الحماية الكاثودية سواء جلفانية galvanic(بسيطة) أو مدعومة Impressed (معقدة)...و حسابات الأخيرة يلزم لها قياسات ميدانية متعددة و من ثم عمل الحسابات ..الخ
و أنصح بإستشارة شركات متخصصة لإجراء القياسات و من ثم عمل التصميمات و تنفيذها ميدانيا و بدء تشغيلها و من ثم صيانتها و التفتيش عليها دوريا


----------



## محمدعبدالعظيم عامر (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم د.م جمال الشربيني.وشكرا علي إهتمامك بالرد.ولكن لا تنسانا بأي جديد
محمد عبد العظيم عامر.من الاسكندرية أجمل مدينة في العالم


----------



## as3ab7ob (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا

معلومات جميلة جدا


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل الدكتور المهندس/ جمال الشربيني
أرجو الإفادة برأيكم في الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=21678

وشكرا جزيلا ........


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

*corrosion*

corrosion
:5: :5: :5: 
:15: :15: 
:5: :5: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

very gooooooooood


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## drovers (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Hammer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع و لي الكثير لكي أضيفه في طرق الحماية مستقبلاً ( بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع )


----------



## Hammer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

تأثير التأكل الكيميائي علي المعدات 

طلمبة split casing تعاني من تأكلات شديدة


----------



## huseein_ab (3 أكتوبر 2006)

[رعاك الله... وزادك علما ... اخي على هذا الموضوع الهم .... وشكرا


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Corrosion Control Methods*

A general definition of corrosion is the deterioration of a substance, or its properties, because of a reaction with its environment. Most materials corrode when they exposed to certain environments. There are basically eight forms of corrosion listed below:



1. Uniform or general corrosion 

2. Localized corrosion.

3. Galvanic corrosion.

4. Intergranular corrosion.

5. De-alloying attack.

6. Cracking phenomena.

7. High temperature corrosion.

8. Velocity effects.



Regardless of what form it takes, corrosion is inevitable. However, it can be slowed or temporary stopped. There are basically five forms of corrosion control listed below:



1. Change of materials.

2. Change of environment.

3. Barrier films.

4. Improve design.

5. Electrochemical techniques.



Many of the forms of corrosion can be controlled with treating chemicals. However , the use of treating chemicals is normally limited to internal systems. Paint and coating systems are the most widely used methods to control and minimize corrosion. Coatings protect materials in condition that range from atmospheric exposure to immersion in highly corrosive solutions.



Using the electrochemical technique called cathodic protection to control external corrosion of underground and marine structures. Cathodic protection is used to control internal corrosion of storage tanks, production , and process vessels that contain water. In many cases, coating is used with cathodic protection systems to reduce cathodic protection current requirements.



Cathodic protection (CP) is a proven method of corrosion control. However, CP must be economically justified because it can be expensive to install and maintain. If the life of the structure is not long enough to justify the expense of CP, it may be necessary to replace the structure. However, hazardous situation may make CP a necessary.

In many cases, CP is very advantageous. Its, economic justification is determined by comparing leak repair costs with the cost to install and operate a CP system. 

Cathodic protection has decreased the number of leaks on different structures. After applying the CP program, the number of leaks will be decreased significantly. 





There are different types of CP systems. Therefore, a thorough economic analysis may be needed to consider the cost of more than one CP system. The cost of the CP systems evaluated should include the following costs:



1. The initial cost to design and install the system.

2. The cost of power ( if required).

3. The cost to maintain the system ( inspection, repair and component replacement).

Obviously, this economic analysis requires good records. Accurate data ( cost per leak, power costs and system installation costs) is not easy to obtain. However, the validity of the analysis depend on the accuracy of cost figures.​


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يحتاج وقت للقراءه هذه المعلومات القيمه والطويله


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب بكالوريوس تعدين و مشروع تخرجي عن erosion-corrosion

فلو تكرمتم اي ملفات في هذا الموضوع ,


----------



## نورالاسراء (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم انا عندى بحت عن انواع corrosion
كل نوع كيف نتعرف عليه وكيف انقاومه بس ييكون بالانجليزى
لو ممكن حد يشرحلى كيفيفة التعرف على كل نوع كمقارنه بينهم وكيف انقاوم كل نوع 
اتمنى لو القى من ايفيدنى
مشكورين جدا


----------



## غظنفر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارككم الله وجعل جهودكم زكات لاعمالكم


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على مجهوداتهم


----------



## salem001 (10 فبراير 2007)

*تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له*

تآكل المعادن والطرق المستخدمة للتصدي له​
للدكتور / سيف الدين مصطفى أحمد محمد 

يعرف التآكل بأنه انهيار المنشآت الفلزية كنتيجة لتفاعلها مع الجو المحيط. 
إن الفلزات تستخدم في الحضارة الحديثة لتصنيع العديد من الأشياء سواء كانت صغيرة مثل شفرة الحلاقة مثلا او كانت كبيرة مثل الأنابيب والهياكل وغيرها. 
إن التآكل من العوامل بالغة الأهمية في الصناعات الكيماوية ، حيث أنه السبب الرئيسي للكثير من المتاعب التي تجابه عمليات التشغيل في خطوط الأنتاج لتلك الصناعات وهو غالبا المسؤول عن الأعطال وتوقف الأنتاج ، ولكن التآكل ليس لغزا غير مفهوم حيث أن للتآكل شواهد لا تغيب عن بصر أحد فلا يطالعنا يوم دون أن نراه يستشري في المنشآت الفلزية بجد ونشاط ، ويجب أن يكون معلوما أن التآكل هي عملية تلقائية طبيعية يتم فيها إعادة الفلزات من صورتها الأنتقالية الحرة إلى صورها الثابتة ( الأتحادية ، والتي كانت متواجدة عليها أصلا في الطبيعة قبل إستخلاصها) ، أي أن ألتآكل هو الطريق اللذي تستعيد به الطبيعة ما اغتصبه منها الأنسان من فلزات كذالك يكون من الواضح أنه ليس من العملي محاولة إيقاف التآكل بصفة نهائية ، وأن دور كل متصدي لعملية التآكل يتلخص في محاولة الحد من معدل وقوعه. 
وعادة يفضل دراسة هذه الأجراءات وتلك السبل في مرحلة التصميم وقبل بداية مرحلة التشييد وعلى الرغم من ذالك فإن مشكلة التآكل سوف تظهر من جديد عندما يبدأ خط الأنتاج في مرحلة التشغيل وعلى ذالك فإن كل مهتم بالتآكل لا بد أن تكون لديه من المعلومات الأساسية ما يمكنه من ملاحظة كيفية حدوثه وكيف يمكن قياس معدل وقوعه والأجهزة اللازمة لذالك وطرق فحص العينات. 
ولعل من الواجب الآن إعادة التأكيد مرة أخرى على أن كافة الفلزات والسبائك معرضة لعملية التآكل ولا توجد مادة بعينها تكون مناسبة لكافة التطبيقات والأستخدامات وفي منأى عن التآكل ، فعلى سبيل المثال فلز الذهب والمعروف بمقاومته المتميزة للتآكل الجوي نجد أنه سريع التآكل والذوبان إذا ما تلامس مع الزئبق عند درجات الحرارة الأعتيادية ، وعلى العكس من ذالك نجد أن فلز الحديد لا يتأثر بفعل الزئبق ولكنه سرعان ما يصدأ في الهواء الجوي ولكن ولحسن الحظ يوجد عادة العديد من الفلزات والسبائك الفلزية التي تستطيع أن تؤدي عملها بنجاح في أوساط محددة. 
أيضا فإن هناك العديد من الطرق المتوفرة والمعروفة الآن والتي يمكن بواسطتها السيطرة على التآكل وتقليص حجم المشكلة وسوف نشرح بعضها في هذه الحلقة العلمية. 

ولكن قبل الدخول في ذلك لنذكر أهم المساوئ الأقتصادية لعملية التآكل: 

1- ضرورة استبدال الوحدات والمعدات المتآكلة بأخرى سليمة ، وما يصاحب ذالك من فقد العديد من ساعات الأنتاج اضافة إلى تكاليف الأستبدال. 
2- فرط التصميم أي استخدام مزيد من مواد الأنشاء والتشييد عما هو مطلوب لتحمل الأجهادات الميكانيكية ، تحسبا من عملية التآكل وما يتبع ذالك من زيادة في كمية مواد الأنشاء والتشييد مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع تكاليف الأجهزة والوحدات كما يتطلب ذلك إقامة أساسات خاصة كي تتحمل هذه الوحدات الثقيلة وهذه بدورها تكون عالية التكاليف. 
3- ضرورة تطبيق الصيانة الدورية وهذا يتطلب تكاليف مستمرة. 
4- إيقاف الوحدات الصناعية بصفة دورية لأجراء الصيانات عليها. 
5- تداخل نواتج عملية التآكل مع المنتج الرئيسي مما يؤدي إلى نقص في قيمة المنتج النهائي. 
6- تعرض الوحدات المجاورة للدمار نتيجة انهيار الوحدات المتآكلة. 



أما المساوئ الأجتماعية فنلخصها فيما يلي: 

1- إن الأنهيار المفاجئ للوحدات الصناعية والمنشآت بفعل التآكل قد يتسبب في اشتعال النيران وحدوث الحرائق ووقوع الأنفجارات وإطلاق الأبخرة والمواد السامة مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع العديد من الأصابات والوفيات. 
2- إن تسرب المنتجات من الوحدات المتآكلة يؤدي إلى تلوث البيئة وتعرض الصحة العامة للخطر. 
3- إن اعادة بناء وتشييد وحدات جديدة بدلا من المتآكلة يستوجب استنفاذ المصادر الطبيعية لهذه الفلزات كما يتطلب استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الوقود لتصليح هذه الوحدات. 
نلاحظ أن كلا من المساوئ الأجتماعية التي ذكرناها لها انعكاسات اقتصادية أيضا. 

لنتعرف الآن على صور التآكل 

يحدث التآكل في صور عديدة ومختلفة وتنقسم هذه الصور كما يلي: 

1- حسب طبيعة الوسط الآكل: حيث ينقسم التآكل في هذه الحالة إلى مبتل وجاف ، وحسب التسمية فأنه من الضروري تواجد سوائل أو رطوبة لكي يحدث التآكل الرطب بينما لا يستوجب الجاف ذالك وعادة يحدث التآكل الجاف عند درجات الحرارة العالية أي بين الفلزات والغازات كما يحدث في بعض المداخن. 
2- حسب ميكانيكية عملية التفاعل: أي حسب المسلك اللذي تسلكه عملية التآكل وبهذا الخصوص ينقسم التآكل إلى تآكل كيميائي وإلى تآكل كهروكيميائي. 
3- حسب المظهر للفلز المتآكل: وفي هذه الحالة يتم تقسيم التآكل إلى تآكل متجانس يحدث عند السطح المتآكل كله وتآكل موضعي أو مركز وفي هذه الحالة يتركز في مساحات محددة. 
إن التقسيم الأخير أي حسب المظهر سوف يكون أكثر فائدة في تعرفنا على أساسيات التآكل ولذلك سوف نستخدم هذا التصنيف خلال هذه الحلقة العلمية للتعرف على أساسيات التآكل ، ولكن يجب علينا التمييز بين نوعين من التآكل الموضعي أحدهما يسمى بالتآكل الماكروسكوبي حيث يمكن رؤية أثر التآكل الموضعي بالعين المجردة بينما الآخر يسمى بالتآكل الميكروسكوبي والذي لا يمكن رؤية آثاره الا بالمجهر ومن أنواعه التآكل بين الحبيبات والتآكل التشققي الأجهادي.
أما بالنسبة للتآكل الماكروسكوبي والذي يرى بالعين المجردة فمن أنواعه: 
1- التآكل الجلفاني 2- تآكل البري 3- التآكل التشققي 4- التآكل التنقري 5- التآكل التقشري 6- تآكل النض الأختياري 
سوف نكتفي في هذه الحلقة العلمية بالتعرف على تآكل التنقر أما لمزيد من المعلومات عن الأنواع الأخرى من انواع التآكل فيمكنكم الأطلاع عليها عبر موقع الكلية على شبكة الأنترنت. 

يقصد بتآكل التنقر بأنه تكون نقر عميقة على سطح غير متآكل ويمكن لهذه النقر أن تتخذ أشكالا عدة حيث يكون شكل النقر هو السبب الأساسي المسؤول عن استمرار نموها ، وللحد من تآكل النقر فإن السطح يجب أن يكون متجانسا ونظيفا باستمرار.
فعلى سبيل المثال فإن السطح الفلزي النقي والمتجانس والمصقول جيدا يكون أكثر مقاومة لهذا النوع من التآكل عن ذالك السطح الذي يحتوي على بعض العيوب أو يكون خشنا وعادة ما تكون عملية تكون النقر بطيئة حيث تتطلب عدة شهور حتى يمكن رؤيتها ، لكنها دائما ما تسبب الأنهيارات الفلزية دون سابق إنذار حيث أن الحجم الصغير للنقرة وكمية الفلز الصغيرة التي يجب إذابتها حتى تتكون يجعل من العسير اكتشاف هذا النوع من التآكل في مراحله الأولى ويعد إختبار مواد الأنشاء والتشييد والتصميم بحيث تبقى السطوح دائما نظيفة هما أحسن الطرق وأكثرها أمانا لتجنب هذا النوع من التآكل. 

لنتعرف الآن على طرق السيطرة على التآكل 

أولا: السيطرة على العمليات الأنتاجية للحد من التآكل: حيث يمكن تحقيق الكثير من التوفير في تكاليف الأنتاج عن طريق تقليص معدل حدوث التآكل الذي يحدث نتيجة لفعل الكيماويات وتغير الخواص الطبيعية للمتغيرات والظروف الموجودة داخل الخط الأنتاجي. 
وهناك اربع طرق مختلفة للتغلب على التآكل وهي:- 
1- السيطرة على المتغيرات الخاصة بالعملية الأنتاجية. 
2- التصميم الهندسي الجيد. 
3- تطبيق الحمايات في مجابهة التآكل. 
4- الأختبار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد. 
ويمكن استخدام كل هذه الطرق في آن واحد في المصانع الكيماوية. 

ثانيا: التصدي للتآكل بالتصميم الهندسي الجيد: حيث أن الكثير من كلفة التشغيل يمكن توفيرها في المصانع الكيماوية بصفة خاصة بالتصدي للتآكل خلال خطوة تصميم خطوط الأنتاج والوحدات الصناعية وقبل خطوة التشييد والتنفيذ. 

ثالثا: التصدي للتآكل بالحمايات الكاثودية والآنودية: الحماية الكاثودية والحماية الآنودية طرق للتخلص أو تقليص معدل التآكل للمنشآت الفلزية وهي بالتالي تحد من تكاليف الصيانة والأستبدال وتسمح كذلك باستخدام مواد أرخص للأنشاء والتشييد، فمن المعروف أنه عندما يتآكل فلز يمر تيار كهربائي بين المساحات الآنودية والمساحات الكاثودية المتواجدة على سطح الفلز ، وأنه كلما زادت قيمة هذا التيار كلما زاد معدل التآكل ، فإذا استخدمنا دائرة كهربائية خارجية فإنه يمكننا فرض تيار إضافي على الفلز ومن ثم نتمكن من تغيير السيطرة على معدل التآكل الخاص به ، ونحن نستطيع أن نطبق تيار معاكس لأيقاف التآكل تماما ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الكاثودية) أو كماهو الحال في بعض الحالات فإننا يمكن أن نضبط من جهد الفلز المتآكل بحيث يبقى الفلز معرضا للتآكل ولكن بمعدل أقل لأنه يكون على هذه الصورة سلبيا ( كما هو الحال في الحماية الآنودية) ، وكلا الطريقتين شائعتين تماما في التطبيقات التجارية والصناعية كطرق ناجحة للحماية من التآكل. 

رابعا: التصدي للتآكل الفلزي بالتغطيات: إن التغطيات الفلزية والغير عضوية هي من التغطيات الشائعة للسيطرة على التآكل ويتوقف اختيار نوع التغطية على كل من الوسط الآكل وطريقة التطبيق ونوع الفلز المراد تغطيته إضافة إلى نوع الترابط بين الفلز المغطى والتغطية نفسها. 
إن التغطيات هي أكثر الطرق المستخدمة شيوعا للتصدي لعملية التآكل الفلزي حيث يتلخص عمل التغطيات في الحد من عملية التآكل الفلزي في أنها تقوم بعزل الفلز عن الوسط الآكل كلية أو أنها تؤخر حدوث التفاعل بين كل من الفلز المراد تغطيته والوسط الآكل.
وحاليا توجد المئات من أنواع التغطيات والكثير منها عبارة عن خلائط من مكونات مختلفة وبنسب مختلفة لتحقيق خصائص معينة وتباع تحت أسماء تجارية مختلفة أيضا.
وتصنف التغطيات إلى ثلاثة أنواع مختلفة على النحو التالي: 
1- التغطيات الفلزية : ومن أشهرها الرش الفلزي ، التكسية ، الطلاء الكهروكيميائي 
2- التغطيات غير العضوية : حيث يتم تغطية الفلزات بطبقة من الخزف أو الزجاج عن طريق صهرها على سطوح الفلزات بقصد حمايتها من التآكل.
3- التغطيات العضوية. 

وأخيرا يمكن التصدي للتآكل بالأختيار الجيد لمواد الأنشاء والتشييد: حيث أنه من وجهة النظر الفنية البحتة فإن مشكلة التآكل يكمن في استخدام مواد للأنشاء والتشييد أكثر مقاومة له ، وفي كثير من الأحيان يعد هذا الأتجاه بديل اقتصادي عن استخدام مواد أقل مقاومة للتآكل مع تطبيق طرق الحماية المختلفة. 

وفي الختام نذكر بأن تآكل المعادن يسبب خسائر جسيمة في الأقتصاد العالمي تقدر بالمليارات سنويا ، إذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت والماكينات المعدنية ، لذلك يجب التصدي له بالطرق التي ذكرناها سابقا.

وهذا المصدر/http://www.mtc.edu.sa/departments/show.php?MainID=41&SubjectID=262
وللأمانة الموضوع منقول للفائدة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم/ salem001


----------



## ali1001 (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووور اخي العزيز
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (17 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ليك والله مجهود كبير جدا


----------



## sonna9999 (26 فبراير 2007)

اخوك مهندس فلزات حدبث التخرج دفعة 2006 ه بترول وتعدين المشروع فى حماية خطوط الانابيب 

عايز اعرف اى معلومات عن الشغل والشركات فى المجال ده او اى دورات او كورسات 

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islamiccastel (3 مارس 2007)

*انواع corrosion*

هذه ملفات تحتوى على انواع التآكل


----------



## islamiccastel (4 مارس 2007)

*كل شئ عن ال corrosion & its protection methods*

كل شئ عن ال corrosion & its protection methods

وسيتم اضافة الملفات تباعا


----------



## islamiccastel (4 مارس 2007)

و اليكم هذا هو الملف الثانى و هو بعنوان
corrosion & cathodic protection theory


----------



## omairi (4 مارس 2007)

thank u so much about these information


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (4 مارس 2007)

pipe line prevention and treatment


----------



## islamiccastel (4 مارس 2007)

و اليكم هذا هو الملف الثالث و هو بعنوان
* 
OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE:​CATHODIC PROTECTION SYSTEMS
*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مارس 2007)

مرحبا بك وبمشاركاتك معنا


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## المسافر_333 (13 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المسافر_333 (13 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور يا الطيب ولكن الملفات مافيها شي؟.؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي لكن عندي مشكلة في تحميل المرفقات تفتح صفحة بيضاء فقط عندي


----------



## habloon (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## habloon (28 مارس 2007)

لا بجد مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه 
ربنا معاكوا فى المشروع ...الدكتور الزكى استاااااااااذ فى التاكل


----------



## بوندير (29 مارس 2007)

merci
رجاء انا ابحت عن corrosion des materielles tubilaire pour forage


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور ( ياجامد ياجامد )  مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مـ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــع كــ،،ـــــــــــــ،،ـــل إحــ،،ـــــــ،،ـــترامي وتقــ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــــديري​


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور ( ياجامد ياجامد )  مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مـ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــع كــ،،ـــــــــــــ،،ـــل إحــ،،ـــــــ،،ـــترامي وتقــ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــــديري​


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

أنواع الcorrosion
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46959


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Corrosion By T. Burstein* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42510&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Peabody's Control of Pipeline Corrosion* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=50260&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Uhlig's Corrosion Handbook* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40750&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Coatings Technology Handbook, Third Edition* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49711&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Electrochemistry and Corrosion Science* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47422&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Electrochemical Techniques in Corrosion Science and Engineering* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32788&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Corrosion Mechanisms in Theory and Practice* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42700&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Corrosion Resistant Materials Handbook - Fourth Edition* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42130&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Corrosion and Protection* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42126&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

مكتبة علم وتكنولوجيا التآكل Corrosion Science and Technology 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18919&highlight=Corrosion


----------



## habloon (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا والله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

موقع رائع يتكلم على الحماية الكاثودية و الأنودية
http://www.corrosioncost.com/methods/cathodanod/index.htm


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

*Corrosion protection* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=396144#post396144


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## صفوت السودان (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المسافر_333 (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا سيدي ولكن لايوجد شي في المرفقات


----------



## عكبرة (17 أبريل 2007)

'Eng. GHALIB"Thank you so much about these information


----------



## ibrahem_rt (18 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ياسر قضيب (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## mraheem2004 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا



بااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيييييييييك


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (28 أبريل 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اشرف علي (8 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اتمني ان يرسل احد الزملاء اي شيء بالعربي عن الحماية الكاثودية ومواعيد الدورات في هذا المجال انا اشرف علي من مصر اعمل باحدي شركات البترول وهذا *****ي bmw28man***********


----------



## يوسف جابر (8 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورجدااااااااااااااا


----------



## عكبرة (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي عى هذه المواضيع


----------



## المختار الأبيض (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما يا قلعة الاسلام islamic castle


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو رزق (20 مايو 2007)

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 

أنا خريج كيمياء وأنا الأن أعمل فني مختبر في قسم الكيمياء بالجامعة الإسلامية وأنا أود المشاركة معكم في هذا الفرع لأ نه أنا أرى أنه يوجد قواسم مشتركة مابين الكيمياء وهندسة الفلزات والمعادن والبترول وأرجو أن يكون هناك تعاون فيما بيننا 

وسوف أبدأهذا التعاون أريد أن أسأل عن كيفية تلميع وتنظيف المعادن من التآكل والصدأ وحمايتها من التآكل أريد شيئ غير حمض الهيدروكلوريك أرجو الإسراع برد للأنه يلزمني كثير في تنظيف المعادن التي نستخدمها في المعامل

نرجو مساعدة الأخ العضو/ أبو رزق لو سمحتم ................. مع تحيات الإدارة


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc*

[email protected]


----------



## ramadan al haj (6 يونيو 2007)

my project is effect sulphate hydrogen on the internal surfaces of the pipe ,tanks agin alot for all members thank you very much for all members of arab engineer was very nice topic for my project becuase


----------



## عزوميكو (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## حسين أبو عبدالله (14 يونيو 2007)

*كلمة شكر*

*السلام عليكم*
*شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المشاركات القيمة والتي أسعدني وجودها في هذا الملتقى القيم خاصة أن اليوم هو أول دخول لي الى هذا الملتقى وأرجو أن تقبلوني عضواً متواضعاً فيه*


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا مهندس هانى


----------



## ah1525 (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أشكركم على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع و أرجو أن أجد عندكم الكورس الكامل لل cswip الخاص بالدهانات و الأسئلة المرتبطة بة و ذلك للضرورة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/عمرو عبد الوارث (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلمات القيمة وفقكم الله


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا غلى هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mhassan84 (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك ياهاني علي هذه المعلومات
صديقك: محمد حسن عبد الجواد


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

mashkoooooooooooor


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (25 يوليو 2007)

*ASTM Standards*



أبو رزق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> 
> أنا خريج كيمياء وأنا الأن أعمل فني مختبر في قسم الكيمياء بالجامعة الإسلامية وأنا أود المشاركة معكم في هذا الفرع لأ نه أنا أرى أنه يوجد قواسم مشتركة مابين الكيمياء وهندسة الفلزات والمعادن والبترول وأرجو أن يكون هناك تعاون فيما بيننا
> 
> ...



لتنظيف المعادن المختلفة عليك بمراجعة مكتبة الجامعة طرفكم و تجدون ضالتكم فى سلسلة ASTM Standards 
Cleaning of surface metals
Metal Cleaners

Download ASTM Standards
American Society for Testing and
Materials Standards from ANSI

webstore.ansi.org


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (25 يوليو 2007)

*أتصل بى قد أفيدك فى هذا المجال*



اشرف علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اتمني ان يرسل احد الزملاء اي شيء بالعربي عن الحماية الكاثودية ومواعيد الدورات في هذا المجال انا اشرف علي من مصر اعمل باحدي شركات البترول وهذا *****ي bmw28man***********



أتصل بى قد أفيدك فى هذا المجال
دكتور مهندس/ جمال الشربينى 
الخبير فى هندسة التآكل و الحماية بشركة أرامكو السعودية (سابقا)
gmsherbini***********
موبيل: 0105272688 (+202)
تليفون/فاكس: 0020233042455
العنوان: 12 ش خان يونس (شقة(5 / القدس الشريف/ شهاب – المهندسين – جيزة - مصر


----------



## مراقب (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى ناجى (19 أغسطس 2007)

كرا على جهد الاخ محمد حمزه على المعلومات القيمه واتمننى ان يكون فى الفتره القادمه تعاون اكبر فى المجال المعلوماتى فى مجال التاكل تحديدا ومجال الفلزات بصفه عامه


----------



## مدير الانتاج (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ونساله تعالى ان يكتب لكم بكل حرف من هذا العلم النافع الف حسنة


----------



## اسعد ميسان (30 أغسطس 2007)

*اسعد ميسان*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم


اني اخوكم من العراق اسعد بلاسم

اعمل في المجال النفطي واحتاج الى كتاب في التاكل هو(السيطرة على التاكل في المنشاة النفطية)

(corrosion control in petroleum production) واكون شاكرا لكم مساعدتي 
لان في العراق صعوبة كبيرة في الحصول على هذا الكتاب

aassdla***********


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز 
مشكور علىوهذا المجهود


----------



## كاظم الجناني (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## habloon (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا:63: :5: :69: :15: :68:


----------



## jassim78 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن لو سمحتم معلومات عن التاكل في انابيب المكثفات


----------



## رياض الصداع (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رامي علي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
كل عام و انتم بي خير ارجو منكم المساعده في الحصور علي نسخه من المنهج الدراسي لي اختبارات cswip او التاب الخاص بها و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهنديان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع نفع بكم الله المسلمين


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*مبادئ هندسة التآكل و الحماية*



اسعد ميسان قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> اني اخوكم من العراق اسعد بلاسم
> ...



*سأحاول جاهدا أن أساعدك من الآن فصاعدا فى موضوع جديد تحت أسم "مبادئ هندسة التآكل و الحماية" و أدعوا الله ان يوفقنى فى إضافة حلقة أسبوعيا و البداية ستكون فى الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله تعالى قبل 18 من نوفمبر 2007*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 نوفمبر 2007)

د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> *سأحاول جاهدا أن أساعدك من الآن فصاعدا فى موضوع جديد تحت أسم "مبادئ هندسة التآكل و الحماية" و أدعوا الله ان يوفقنى فى إضافة حلقة أسبوعيا و البداية ستكون فى الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله تعالى قبل 18 من نوفمبر 2007*



نشكر لك جهدك معنا يا دكتور فانت بلا شك احد خبراء هندسة التآكل فى الوطن العربى​


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود ياباشمهندس محمد حمزة انت والباشمهندس هانى


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*و هناك ستجد المطلوب*



رامي علي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
> كل عام و انتم بي خير ارجو منكم المساعده في الحصور علي نسخه من المنهج الدراسي لي اختبارات cswip او التاب الخاص بها و لكم جزيل الشكر




عليك بمراجعة الرابط التالى و هناك ستجد المطلوب:

http://www.cswip.com/categories/cathodic_inspection.jsp

و ستجد المطلوب فى صفحة 10 من المستند Pdf التالى 
علما بأن هناك ثلاثة مستويات و أعلاهم هو الثالث
Level 1
Level 2
Level 3
Requirements for the Certification of Cathodic Protection Personnel - (Document No. CSWIP-CP-10-01) 1st edition September 2001. 
(46kB) 

CSWIP Rules 
(23kB)​


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك والله يكثر من امثالك
لكم كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه زادكم الله من العلم لتخدموا به الاخرين
نشكركم جميعاااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا على المجهود
مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووررر على هذه المعلومات القيمة
مجهو درائع شكرا
شكرا والف شكر
شكرررا على الموضوع الرائع
جزاكم الله كل خير
good work man
thank you for all thing وفقق الله
التآكل موضوع كبير وخطير
شكرا على المعلومة والافادة
Thank you very much for all really its very useful information. Iam studing in UK any one wanna help such as papers ask me 
Good luck for all
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه
مجهود مشكور
_______________________________________________________
مشكورين جميعا على عبارات الشكر .... جزاكم الله خيرا (تم دمج جميع مشاركات الشكر) ....... 
الإدارة


----------



## الفنك (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم لو فيه موضوع تاكلفي مجال المضخات الأبار البترولية


----------



## zeeshan bin zaki (18 يناير 2008)

*Corrosion calculation Software*

Please look here 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78812.html


----------



## تباريح (12 أغسطس 2008)

أين يمكن أن أجد الـ Tema
?


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*تشكرات ثم تشكرات*

ما هذا الكم الهائل من التشكرات لا فرق على الإطلاق بين منتدى علمى وهندسى ومنتدى فرفشة ونكت وتنكيت


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 أغسطس 2008)

د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> ما هذا الكم الهائل من التشكرات لا فرق على الإطلاق بين منتدى علمى وهندسى ومنتدى فرفشة ونكت وتنكيت



معك حق ... ولكن غيابك طال يا دكتور جمال .... لعل المانع خير

هل بعد هذه الغيبة الطويلة عدت فقط لتنتقد عبارات الشكر ؟؟!!!

على كل حال مرحبا بك من جديد .... إستشاريا فاضلا نستفيد من خبراته :84::84:


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (19 أغسطس 2008)

*التآكل و الحماية الكاثودية*

موضوع شامل عن التآكل و الحماية الكاثودية
أرجو التحميل و الرد للاستفاده العامه للجميع

للتحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/3787201/de218282/cathodic_protection.html
​


----------



## abdullaali (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على ما قدمته 
الموضوع ممتع ومهم جدا وممكن الاستفادة منه في نصب المحطات الكاثودية لانابيب نقل السوائل والغازات وخاصة الانابيب المعدنية الملامسة للارض او المدفونة تحت سطح الارض وتقوم المحطات الكاثودية على تجزئة المواد التي تسبب التاكل للانابيب فمثلا تجزئة جزيئة الماء الى (oh , H) بدل الهيدروجين والاوكسجين ’وعادة لتنصيب المحطات الكاثودية تحتاج فحوصات المقاومة الكهربائية للتربة او الصخور بطريقة فنر او شلمبرجر اي هنا للجيوفيزياء دور في انشاء هذه المحطات وتكون المحطات على مسافات تعتمد على طول المسار للانبوب المراد عمل محطة كاثودية ونوعية التربة او الصخور في المنطقة .


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم عمر 
وشكرا للأخ abdullaali
علي التفاعل


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي الأعزاء 
يرجى من لديه برنامج software لحساب تآكل الخطوط البترولية وفقG ASME B31
و مشكورين


----------



## ليث الشمري (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمشاركه القيمه .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## prof mido (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورر يااخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليث الشمري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## saer_mounir (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ودمنصور3 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد التحيه والسلام...................... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Amira 22 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amira 22 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxx
دعائي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## الفارسه (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــكورين إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم ساعدتوني في هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## Future-engineer (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .....
اخواني ممكن شرح مفصل ( يا ليت مع بعض المواقع ) عن :
Corrosion inhibitors based polymers
و جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## اشرف علي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الموضوع اللذي تبحث عنه تم مناقشتة في موقع البترول
www.oilgas.mam9.com


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*Beginners Guide to Corrosion*


Beginners Guide to Corrosion


Bill Nimmo and Gareth Hinds
NPL
February 2003


This document has been prepared by Bill Nimmo and Gareth Hinds of
NPL’s Corrosion Group from various source material. It is intended to give
an introduction to corrosion and its control in non-technical terms.​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*Corrosion Theory and Corrosion*



Corrosion Theory and Corrosion
Protection


EM 1110-2-3400
30 Apr 95​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*Atmospheric Corrosion*




Atmospheric Corrosion

G O Lloyd​


----------



## حسام جاسم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المساهمه.


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## إنهض (6 يناير 2009)

*كتاب رائع عن التآكل NACE-Corrosion-Reference-Handbook*

الرابط على الرابيدشاير
http://rapidshare.com/files/174970111/NACE_Handbook.pdf


----------



## ساجد الفاضل (6 يناير 2009)

كيفية حساب عدد الانودات لحماية خط غاز أو خط ماء أو نفط مع خذ بعين الاعتبار مقاومة الارض 
ولكم الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## إنهض (7 يناير 2009)

*كتب عن التآكل أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم*

Blast Cleaning Technology 
Publisher: Springer | Pages: 540 | 2008-02-25 | ISBN 3540736441 | PDF | 26 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/166731120/3540736441.zip

Corrosion Engineering
Pierre R. Roberge " Topics in Modelling of Clustered Data" 
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2008-03-25 | ISBN: 0071482431 | 336 pages | PDF | 12,7 MB 
http://depositfiles.com/files/hvd88xd2o
http://www.uploading.com/files/VJA0TZOG/CorEngin.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/165871782/CorEngin.rar

Encyclopedia of Corrosion Technology, Second Edition (Corrosion Technology) "
Marcel Dekker; 2 edition (March 17, 2004) | ISBN: 0824748786 | 675 pages | PDF | 5.3 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/108987875/EnCoTeCrc.rar.html

Corrosion and Protection (Engineering Materials and Processes)"
Springer | 336 pages | January 9, 2004 | ISBN 1852337583 | PDF | 3.5 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/1451407..._Engineering_Materials_and_Processes.rar.html

Microbiologically Influenced Corrosion: An Engineering Insight"
Springer | 1 edition | April 12, 2008 | ISBN: 9781848000735 | PDF | English | 4.4 Mb | 164 pages
http://rapidshare.com/files/106732314/MicrobiologicallyInfluencedCorr.rar

Corrosion and Corrosion Control 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience | Pages: 490 | 2008-03-21 | ISBN 0471732796| PDF | 3 MB
http://www.filefactory.com/file/df056a/n/Corrosion_and_Corrosion_Control_rar

Paint and Coatings: Applications and Corrosion Resistance
Publisher: CRC | Pages: 672 | 2005-09-23 | ISBN: 1574447025 | PDF | 6 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/151942590/Paint_and_Coatings_-_Applications.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/05fc98/n/Paint_and_Coatings_-_Applications_zip

Working Guide to Process Equipment 3rd Edition 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional | Pages: 591 | 2008-04-17 | ISBN: 0071496742 | PDF | 2 MB
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5914d2/n/0071496742_rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/7p8ye8n18

Practical Plant Failure Analysis: A Guide to Understanding Machinery Deterioration and Improving Equipment Reliability
Publisher: CRC | Pages: 288 | 2006-08-18 | ISBN 0849333768 | PDF | 9 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/159850894/0849333768.zip

CORROSION of LININGS and COATINGS: Cathodic and Inhibitor Protection and Corrosion Monitoring 
Publisher: CRC | Pages: 568 | 2006-12-21 | ISBN: 0849382475 | PDF | 5 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/159873547/0849382475.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/f68b2btzx

Electrochemical Impedance Spectroscopy
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience | Pages: 524 | 2008-09-09 | ISBN 0470041404 | PDF | 22 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/149878907/Electrochemical_Impedance_Spectroscopy.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/83af43/n/Electrochemical_Impedance_Spectroscopy_rar
[/LEF​T]​


----------



## رشيد الخولي (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ashraf gamal (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من عنده انه هو السميع العليم


----------



## عامر المياحي (18 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

*تسلم اخي على هذه المشاركه القيمه وان شاء الله مزيد من المشاركات المف**يده والله يوفقك **:85:*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ابو الافكار (13 فبراير 2009)

تسمحولي الخصلكوا طرق الحماية في خمس طرق
1.protection by proper design
2.changing metal
3.modifying corrosive media
4.change electrode potential
5.protective surface coating
وهتكلم عن كل واحدة بالتفصيل بعد كدا انشاء الله


----------



## محمد شوقي ابوذكري (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير وحب الناس


----------



## حمدي الواصلي (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (15 مارس 2009)

thanks for your good efforts


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 أبريل 2009)

Department of Energy
Fundamentals Handbook
CHEMISTRY
Module 2
Corrosion​


----------



## hossam_bonie (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم م \ ياسر
انا كيميائي ويشرفني التعرف عليك 
انا اعمل في مجال البودر كوتنج ومهتم بمجال المعالجه الكيميائيه للمعادن 
وساكون سعيد لو تبادلنا المعلومات في هذا المجال الشيق


----------



## فيصل الطائي (30 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيداتي سادتي السلام عليكم و حمة الله و بركاته
ارجو من حضراتكم مساعدتي في كتاب عن 


التاكل في ابار النفط الناتج عن غاز Co2 و H2S و اذا امكن تاثير ال Erosional velosity و لكم جزيل شكري و الاجر و الثواب


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أريام 1 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم أود مساعدتك لو بالامكان أنا طالبة بقسم ه. المواد والمعادن فى مرحلة اعداد مشروع التخرج وهو دراسة ثأتير surface finishing (mechanical,chemicaland electropolishing passivation )treatment on the pitting corrosion resistance of AISI316 austenitic stainless steel) 
فلو توفرت لديكم أى معلومات حول هدا الموضوع ياريت تفيدونى؟
جازكم الله ألف خير
تحياتى


----------



## redwan alhaddad (8 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رئع جدا وشكرا جزيلا لكم.......


----------



## mahmoud1986 (24 يونيو 2009)

هذا موقع به تفصيلات فى المواضيع التاليه :
principles of corrosion
Forms of corrosion
Environment Effects
corrosion protection
Material selection
Corrosion Prevention
preparation of pipeline
اتمنى أن تفيدكم


----------



## برهم اريان (1 يوليو 2009)

Thank you
Can I find this book 
*CO2 Corrosion Control in Oil and Gas Production - Design Considerations: (EFC 23)*


----------



## elboshy (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق فى اضافات اخرى


----------



## احمد المخلص (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## inspector eng (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذة المعلومات القيمة و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## inspector eng (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الملف الرائع و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## chemking (15 أغسطس 2009)

My friends, is there anyone who has a book below: could you pls upload to this forum. 
Many thanks in advance,

Above Ground Storage Tanks _byPhilip E. M__yers_


<LI class=publisher>Publisher: McGraw-Hill Companies, The<LI class=pubDate>Pub. Date: April 1997
ISBN-13:9780070442726<LI class=saleRank>Sales Rank: 160,688
690pp
Edition Number: 1


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## امير محمود (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يتلخص كل هذا فى مصطلح الحماية الكاثودية


----------



## سراب88 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
ونرجوا الاستمرار


----------



## MHE1985 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع:12:


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن معلومات عن تأكل السيراميك ...لو سمحت


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز بس بحاجة للتوسع اكثر .. الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## wio (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مواصفة astm g 1 مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## اكسيره العشق الابد (15 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا اللي يجزاكم علىكل حرف مئة حسنه تعبت وانا ادور


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (18 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر للأخوان الكرام على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## hassanahras (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا عن هده المعلومات القيمة 
اسال الله ان يجعلها لك صدقة جارية
ارجووووووووووووووووك اخي ان ترشدني الى عملية طلاء المعادن (الصقل) 
باي طريقة سواءا بالغمر اوالطلاء الكهربائي او التكسية عن طريق التحويل الكميائي
وساكون مدينا لك بهده الخدمة


----------



## moulay moulay (30 يناير 2010)

_Corrosion & Protection _​​​​1. GENERALITES​​ La corrosion est le phénomène de dégradation le plus répandu dans les unités de procédés. Il est à l’origine de la majorité des défaillances d’ équipements sous pression.​​​​ Le quart de la production annuelle mondiale d’acier est détruite par la corrosion. Environ 5 tonnes d’acier détruites par seconde. ​​ On définit la corrosion comme la destruction des métaux qui se produit sous l'effet de réactions chimiques ou électrochimiques, lorsqu'ils sont en contact avec un électrolyte.​​ Les théories sur la corrosion sont toutes fondées sur la structure atomique de la matière.​​ L'atome est formé d'un équilibre de charges positives (protons) et de charges négatives (électrons). Les métaux, de par la répartition des électrons sur les orbites autour du noyau, ont tendance à perdre des électrons, il y a alors excès de charges positives et l'atome devient un ion positif Mn+.​​ü Pratiquement tous les milieux sont corrosifs​​corrosion par:​​ü  l’air, ​​ü l’eau de mer,​​ü  l’oxygène, ​​ü l’atmosphère,​​ü les sols, ​​ü les acides, ​​ü les bases, ​​ü les sels, ​​ü les bactéries , les moisissures. ​​Les dégâts ​​causés ​​par la corrosion sont​​ donc inévitables extrêmement élevés​​​​​​ 


Corrosion chimique
Phénomènes de diffusion​​​​


----------



## مهندس خاص (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sara elsharkawy (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الكبير


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

مشكورة كل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## hana_mj (26 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أبو محمد 3 (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

فعلا موضوع شيق ومعلومات هامه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tariq1976 (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكر خاص*

نشكر الاخوة المهندسين كافة على المعلومات القيمة حقا في ما يخص موضوع التآكل وطرق السيطرة واني مسرور لان عندنا مهندسين بيجدو ويهتموا بايصال المواضيع الهامة لكافة الناس , اخوكم الجديد المهندس طارق المالكي


----------



## hazem-z (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على المشاركات و المواد القيمة


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (31 يوليو 2010)

والله العظيم معلوماتكم جدا ممتازة وقييمة وانا اشكركم جدا يا اصدقاء العلم والخير نرجو المزيد لطفا


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (31 يوليو 2010)

*[email protected]*

صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته
(Corrosion and Protection)

التآكل مسبباته وأضراره ​التآكل CORROSION

يعرف التأكل بعد أشكل هي إنحلال المعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له أو فشل المعدن بأي سبب غير السبب الميكانيكي البحث ، أو يعرف أحياناً بأنه العملية العكسية لإستخلاص المعدن من خاماته والتأكل فشل يصيب سطح المعدن ينتج بسبب عوامل كيميائية أو بسبب عوامل كيميائية تساعدها عوامل ميكانيكية متوفرة في الوسط الذي يعمل فيه المعدن.

وهناك نوع آخر في الفشل السطحي سببه ميكانيكي بحث يدعى البلى Wear والذي ينتج بسبب الاحتكاك بين سطح المعدن وتحت تأثير الجهود الخارجية .

والأمثلة عديدة على التأكل منها صدأ هيكل السيارة وعلب المواد الغذائية والصفائح والمقاطع الفولاذية وتأكل الأنابيب المدفونة في التربة ، وهناك أمثلة أخرى على تآكل أجزاء معدنية عديدة تتعرض إلى أوساط صناعية مثل الأحماض والقواعد والمياه المالحة وما إلى غير ذلك .

إن الأضرار التي يسببها الفشل السطحي بسبب التأكل عديدة وجميعها ذات مردود إقتصادي سيء ، ومن هذه الاضرار :

1. تغير الابعاد وفقدان الخواص الميكانيكية : يؤدي التأكل إلى فقدان الوزن بسبب انحلال المعدن وبالتالي إلى تغير أبعاده ، لذلك تعطى في الغالب بعض السماحات للتأكل ( Corrosion Allowance ) عند وجوده وعند التصميم وتكون هذه السماحات أكبر سمكاً في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل عالية منها في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل منخفضة . ولتغير أبعاد القطعة المعدنية بسبب التآكل تأثير في الخواص الميكانيكية ، حيث تقل قابليتها لتحمل الأحمال الخارجية ، أي تزداد قابليتهاا للتشويه اللدن (Plastic Deformation ) والتشويه المرن Elastic Deformation .

إن إستخدام المعدن في أوساط مساعدة على التآكل يودي إلى انخفاض قيم العديد من الخواص الميكانيكية وخصوصاً مقاومة المعدن للكلال ( Fatigue Strength ) ونشوء التشققات (Cracks) التي تؤدي إلى حصول الكسر الهش السريع (Fast Fracture ) .

2. المظهر: 
يتأثر مظهر المعدن بدرجة كبيرة عند إصابته بالتآكل حيث يظهر المعدن دائماً بمظهر سيىء . لذا يجب استخدام معادن مقاومة للتآكل الجوي مثل الألمنيوم أو الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ بلاً من الفولاذ الكربوني ، كمواد بناْ ظاهرية مثل مقاطع الشبابيك ومواد وخصوصاً في واجهات الأبنية الخارجية ويعزى المظهر الحسن لهذه المواد إلى مقاومتها للتآكل الجوي . أما المعدن ذات المقاومة الضعيفة للتآكل فإنها تطلى بأنواع الطلاء المختلفة لتحسين مظهرها من خلال الحد من تآكلها .

3. الأضرار الإقتصادية بسبب الإجراءات الوقائية : 
إن الأضرار الإقتصادية الناتجة عن التأكل عديدة ومهمة ، حيث يسبب هذا الفشل في كثير من الأحيان توقف المصانع عن العمل توقف غير مبرمج ، وما يوافق ذلك من كلف إقتصادية إضافية غير متوقعة . كذلك فإن حصول التآكل يؤدي إلى ارتفاع كلف الصيانة الدورية حيث يتطلب في كثير من الحالات تبديل الجزء المعدني التالف بجزء جديد آخر .وبهذا الخصوص يكون بالامكان أحياناً توفير بعض المبالغ عند اختيار مادة معدنية ذات مقاومة تآكل أعلى لتصنيع هذا الجزء التالف . وتتوفر العديد من الأمثلة التي تشير إلى أن اختيار مادة عالية التكاليف نسبياً ، ولكنها ذات مقاومة جيدة للتأكل من الناحية الإقتصادية أفضل من استخدام مادة معينة أرخص ثمناً ولنها تتعرض للتلف السريع بسبب التأكل ، مما يتطلب عندئذ تغييره بصورة دورية وفي كلتا الحالتين يلاحظ بأن التآكل يسبب أضراراً إقتصادية بسبب زيادة التكاليف . كما أن الإجراءات الوقائية للحد من التآكل تدخل ضمن كلف التشغيل والصيانة .

إن التآكل يؤدي أحياناً إلى حدوث فشل غير متوقع في الأجزاء المعدنية في المصنع وهنا تكمن أساساً خطورة مشكلة التآكل ، حيث أن حودث الفشل بصورة مفاجئة قد يؤدي إلى حصول أضرار كبيرة أكبر من تلك التي يسببها التآكل المتوقع حصوله . وفي هذا المضمار يجب الوقوف بدقة على معدلات التآكل في الأجزاء المعدنية أثناء سير عملية التصنيع وذلك عن طريق القياسات المستمرة والدورية لمعدلات التآكل والفحص المستمر للقطع المعدنية لإتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية قبل وصول درجة التآكل إلى الحد الذي يسبب توقف المصنع عن العمل أو التأثير في سير العملية التصنيعية .

4. تلوث المنتجات 
إن نواتج التأكل تؤدي إلى تغيير الطبيعة الكيميائية للوسط ، أي تلوثه وفي الغالب يكون ذلك غير مرغوب فيه حيث أن المتطلبات التجارية هي الحصول على منتج نقي ذي مواصفات محددة وخالي من التلوث .والأمثلة على ذلك عديدة منها تلوث المنتجات الغذائية المعلبة بسبب حصول درجة بسيطة في التآكل في العلبة التي تحفظ فيها تلك المادة الغذائية . وعلى ضوء ذلك فإن عمر القطعة المعدنية أو الجهاز ليس هو العامل الأساسي في تحديد فترة الفشل ، فمثلا من الممكن في بعض الأحوال أن نستخدم لغرض ما الفولاذ الإعتيادي ولفترة زمنية طويلة بدون وصول التأكل إلى درجة كبيرة ومع نجد أن استخدام مواد أعلى كلفة مثل الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأهو الأكثر شيوعاً ، ذلك لأن الفولاذ الإعتيادي يلوث المنتوج بعدإستخدامه لفترة وجيزة نسبياً بسبب تآكله خلال هذ الفترة حتى ولو بدرجة بسيطة وعندئذ لا يكون صالحاً للإستعمال . 

5. فقدان السلامة : 
يؤدي التآكل أحياناً أو في كثير من الأحيان إلى حصول كوارث إذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات الواقائية الكفيلة بإيقافه أو الحد منه فمثلاً التعامل مع المواد الخطرة مثل الغازات السامة وحامض الهيدروفلوريك والأحماض المركزة مثل حامض الكبريتيك والنيتريك والمواد القابلة اللإشتعال والمواد المشعة والمواد الكيميائية في درجات حرارة عالية وعند ضغط عالي يتطلب إستعمال مواد معدنية معينة لا تتأكل بدرجة كبيرة في مثل هذه الظروف . فمثلاً قد يؤدي حصول تأكل إجهادي ( Stress Corrosion ) في الجدار المعدني الذي يفصل الوقود عن المؤكسدات في الصاروخ إلى الخلط المبكر بين هذين الوسطين وبالتالي إلى خسارة إقتصادية وبشرية ، وفي كثير من الأحيان يؤدي حصول تآكل في جزء معدني صغير إلى انهيا أوسقوط منشأ كامل ، وقد تسبب نواتج التآكل أحياناً إلى تحول مواد غير مضرة إلى مواد متفجرة .

وفي هذا المجال هناك العديد من اعتبارات السلامة الصحية مثل تلوث ماء الشرب بسبب تآكل الأنابيب أو خزانات المياه وكذلك يلعب التآكل دوراً مهماً ورئيسياً في اختيار نوع المواد المعدنية التي تصنع منها الأجزاء المعدنية التي تستخدم داخل جسم الإنسان مثل مفاصل الورك ( Hip Joints) والصفائح الطبية وصمامات القلب وغير ذلك .

1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل)
يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ.
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالميارات سنويا, اذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة اسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته.
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي.

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي.
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات.

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الاحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الارض.

تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت . و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت.
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر.
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب.

و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط cathode. 
فعلا سبيل المثال عند تلامس الحديد مع الزنك (طلاء الحديد بالزنك) , يتاكل الزنك (اي هو الذي يحدث له صدأ) اي انه يكون المصعد anode في حين لا يتاكل الحديد لانه يكون مهبط cathode.
و في مثال اخر عند تلامس القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكل.

و يمكن ان يكون المعدن ايجابيا او سلبيا بالنسبة لتأثير الوسط و تتحدد ايجابية المعدن بتآكله في وسط الصدأ كتآكل الحديد في وسط موكسد عند درجات الحرارة العالية.
في بعض من المعادن مثل الالمنيوم و الكروم عن حصول الاكسد تتكون طبقة من الاكاسيد تعمل على حماية المعدن من استمرارية التاكل.


2- انواع التآكل بالصدأ
يمكن تقسيم التآكل بالصدأ الى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسية : الصدأ المنتظم , و الصدأ المكاني و الصدأ بين البلوري. 

- الصدأ المنتظم : و تبدو مظاهره في تآكل منتظم للمعدن على كل سطحه, و يحدث هذا النوع في المعادن او السبائك ذات البنية الوحيدة الطور (المعادن النقية, و المحاليل الصلبة و المركبات الكيميائية).

- الصدأ المكاني : و يتآكل اثناءه المعدن في اماكن متفرقة من السطح, و يلاحظ حدوث هذا النوع من الصدأ بالسبائك الكثيرة الاطوار ذات البنية الخشنة كما يحدث بالسبائك الوحيدة الطور و المعادن النقية عند تدمير الغلاف الواقي. و تسبب الخدوش و الحزوز السطحية صدأ مكاني, اذ تتكون في هذه الاماكن ظروف مناسبة لتكون الاعمدة الكهربائية المتناهية في الصغر.

- الصدأ بين البلوري : و يتميز بانتشار الصدأ على حدود الحبيبات grain boundaries, و يرجع السبب في ذلك الى ان جهد حدود الحبيبات اقل (مصعد) و جهد الحبيبات اعلى (مهبط). و هذا النوع من الصدأ هو اكثر الانواع خطوا لانه ينتشر في اعماق المعدن ولا يسبب اي تغير ملموس على السطح. و تتعرض لهذا النوع من الصدأ انواع الصلب النيكل-كرومية و سبائك الالمنيوم , و هي التي يمكن ان تفرز اطوارا منتشرة.[/QUOTE]


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (31 يوليو 2010)

انا اعتقد ان الاضافة اكثر دقة وموضوعية ........شكرا


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم......... جميعا ونشكر جهودكم المبذولة واتمنى ارسال كل مايتوفر لديكم عن التاكل في شبكات الانابيب في المنشات النفطيه الظاهرة والمدفونة تحت الظروف الاعتيادية ولكم كل التقدير والاحترام ............


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

إلــف شكأــ،ــر


----------



## محايد (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

باب 
1. طبيعة الصدأ (التآكل)
يحتاج الى مراجعة متخصصة لعدم وضوح المحتوى مع وجود بعض الأخطاء العلمية

----
ايضا يجب مراجعة قسم "3 طرق حماية المعادن من الصدأ"
يحتاج الى تصحيح وتوضيح والغاء بعض المعلومات غير الدقيقة
---
افضل عنوان حماية المعادن من التآكل..علما انه ليس هناك حماية بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة...انما محاولات مكلفة جدا جدا لتقليل منه.
---
بعض مهندسي المعادن يفضلون بقاء الصدأ في مراحلة الأولى "بداية التأكسد" لأسباب فنيه..
----
والله يا اخوة لقد حذرت من وضع روابط او نقل مواد دون التحقق من صحتها
هذه دعوة اخرى للتأكد من صحة ما يكتب في هذا المنتدى ..لأنها امانة في اعناقنا سوف نحاسب على تقصيرنا فيها
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## محايد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعليق مهم جدا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في الموضوع الذي يحمل العنوان ادنا لي تعليق مهم جدا وقد يستغربه غير المتخصصين في هندسة المعادن او هندسة التآكل

صدأ (تآكل) المعادن و طرق مقاومته
(Corrosion and Protection)
التآكل مسبباته وأضراره

كتب العضو الكريم ما يلي

الأضرار الإقتصادية بسبب الإجراءات الوقائية : 
إن الأضرار الإقتصادية الناتجة عن التأكل عديدة ومهمة ، حيث يسبب هذا الفشل في كثير من الأحيان توقف المصانع عن العمل توقف غير مبرمج ، وما يوافق ذلك من كلف إقتصادية إضافية غير متوقعة . *كذلك فإن حصول التآكل يؤدي إلى ارتفاع كلف الصيانة الدورية حيث يتطلب في كثير من الحالات تبديل الجزء المعدني التالف بجزء جديد آخر *.

كتب الأخ الكريم ما تحته خط، وهو اجراء خطير جدا عندم استبدال جزء قديم بجزء جديد مثل تفيير جزء من انبوب..على سبيل المثال
بمعني
تكمن المشكلة بوضعنا لجزئين مختلفين من حيث "الفولطية" (قديم وجديد)
وبالتالي اوجدنا فرقا هائلا في الجهد بين (خليتين) ...potential difference

اي خلية كهربية نشطة جدا جدا سوف ترفع من نسبة التآكل التي وضعت خلال الدراسات الاولية للمشروع..
والسلام عليكم


----------



## amjad2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks to all


----------



## م.الفيتوري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التفاحة الحمراء (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا اني اشكركم على هذا الموضوع ويارب التوفيق سلامي


----------



## mohamed abd hak (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (27 ديسمبر 2010)

SALAMOU 3LIKOM
EKHWANI FI ALLAH
i have a project to do about cathodic pipeline protection
the anode must be in a mixture of bentonite, gypse and sodium fulfure
i want to know if i can eliminate the sodium sulfate or to change it with another product
BARAKA ALLAHOU FIKOM JAMI3AN W ASSALAM


----------



## The Engineer 7 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## رابح03 (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي.


----------



## مخلص صادق ناجي (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم .........ممكن موضوع مفصل عن طرق الحمايه لشبكات ومنظومات الانابيب الناقله للمنتوجات النفطيه للحفاظ عليها من التاكل لاطول فترة ممكنه .......مع الشكر


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومات القيمه*


----------



## مهندس عضوي (18 فبراير 2011)

الشكر للجميع على الجهد الرائع


----------



## مهندس عضوي (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا 
وجهد أكثر من رائع


----------



## ادور (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررر كتير لكم التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Hassan Al-Dubain (26 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much for your cooperation


----------



## mustafa.a (8 مارس 2011)

باركَ الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير ياخير مهندسين العرب جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ibnziad (9 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وفقكم الله*​


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

جزززاك الله خيرا


----------



## Sherif Anwar (12 مارس 2011)

*الله ينور يا محمد*

محمد انا شريف قطب وعاوز اساعد فى كل حاجة خاصة بالمنتدى وعاوز ابقى عضو فعال


----------



## neen1 (22 مارس 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## inspector eng (7 أبريل 2011)

شاكر لك جدا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## فيصولي (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عالموضوع حبذا لو كان باللغة الفرنسية او الانجليزية


----------



## احمد محمد1982 (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثانكس


----------



## hamadaazeez (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## neen1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## جصاني جصاني (17 أغسطس 2011)

عند استخدام الحماية الكاثودية للخزانات النفطية . هل يجب عزل هذه الخزانات عن كافة الانابيب ( فوق الارض وتحت الارض ) وذلك باستخدام فلنجات العزل ؟ أم يتم عزل هذه الخزانات عن الانابيب المدفونة تحت الارض فقط وربط الانابيب فوق الارض مع الخزان بواسطة فلنجات عادية ؟ ولماذا ؟ أجيبونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (17 أغسطس 2011)

جصاني جصاني قال:


> عند استخدام الحماية الكاثودية للخزانات النفطية . هل يجب عزل هذه الخزانات عن كافة الانابيب ( فوق الارض وتحت الارض ) وذلك باستخدام فلنجات العزل ؟ أم يتم عزل هذه الخزانات عن الانابيب المدفونة تحت الارض فقط وربط الانابيب فوق الارض مع الخزان بواسطة فلنجات عادية ؟ ولماذا ؟ أجيبونا يرحمكم الله


:30:
عزيزي جصاني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ورمضان كريم

يجب عزل هذه الخزانات عن كافة الانابيب ( فوق الارض وتحت الارض ) وذلك باستخدام فلنجات العزل:

كل المنشئات الحديدية المدفونة تحت والخاضعة للحماية الكاثودية لا بد أن تكون متصلة ببعضها البعض كهربيا سواء كانت أنابيبك أو الأنابيب الغريبة العابرة وذلك لتجنب مشاكل التيارات الشاردة

والفلنجات المدفونه لابد التأكد من عزلها كاثوديا حتي لا يخرج عندها تيار الحماية إلي التربة المحيطة



[FONT=georgia, Times New Roman, Times][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FLANGE INSULATING GASKET KITS*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flanges, the most common trouble area, need to be sealed properly to prevent leakage and must also be cathodically insulated to prevent stray currents which cause undo corrosion and eventual breakdown of the metal. Advance Products & Systems manufactures and maintains a supply of quality products and materials which help solve most flange sealing problems, therefore preventing subsequent corrosion and saving the integrity of the pipeline.[/FONT]
[/FONT]​




هذا الشكل يوضح أهمية وكيفية عزل المنشئات المدفونة والموضوعة تحت الحماية الكاثودية
عن المنشئات الموجودة فوق سطح الأرض
لأن تلك المنشئات معرضة للهواء (غير مدفونه في التربة أو مغمورة في ماء البحر) ويتم حمايتها بالدهانات والطلاءات فقط​
*b) Insulating Flanges :* If any portion of the pipe is above ground, then the same has to 
be ‘Electrically Isolated’ from the under ground portion. This is required so as to prevent the flow of any other currents from sources outside and also the path of least resistance which the current may find through above ground pipe resting on steel or metal supports. *(see fig. 8 on next page)*





مرجع مهم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
STRAY-CURRENT CORROSION is caused by an externally induced electrical current. Examples of this situation are commonly observed in rail transit systems, pipeline systems, and electric distribution systems (Ref, , ). Detailed technical presentations of stray current corrosion can be found in the literature (Ref, , ). Stray currents (or interference currents) are defined as those currents that follow paths other than their intended circuit. Unfortunately, nearly all stray current discharges are very local and concentrated, ensuring accelerated corrosion will occur. They leave their intended path because the current finds a path with lower resistance, such as a buried metal pipe, some other metal structure, or an electrolyte with low resistance such as salt water. The current then flows to and from that structure and causes accelerated corrosion whenever it leaves a metallic structure and flows into an electrolyte. For example, in a pipeline that is cathodically protected, if a foreign pipeline crosses or passes close to the protected pipeline, current from the cathodic protection system can gather onto the foreign pipeline and then be discharged from the foreign line when it crosses or comes close to the protected pipeline. This is particularly true in higher resistivity soil. Accelerated corrosion occurs on the foreign line at the point of current discharge. The location of the discharge can be detected because the pipe-to-soil potential is very low at that point. Likewise in an oil or gas field, where the flowline system or the well casings from several wells are being protected using a centrally located rectifier and ground bed, the path of lowest resistance is usually to the nearest well, down the well casing until a low-resistant formation containing salt water is encountered. The current then travels through the salt-water formation to the other more remote wells in the field where it travels up the well casing to the flowline and then returns to the rectifier. Accelerated corrosion occurs on the well casings of the close wells where current is discharged from the casing to the formation. This corrosion is extremely difficult to detect and is very expensive to correct. It can cause a blowout in the well to occur because of the corroded casing and can result in a fire or spill. Insulating flanges can cause corrosion from stray currents. Usually the insulating flange is separating pipes that have different ownership or different levels of cathodic protection. If current collects on the pipeline downstream of the protected pipeline, this current may flow back to the insulated flange, discharge into the earth on one side of the flange, and flow to the other side of the flange that is connected to the protected pipeline. Corrosion occurs where the current discharges from the unprotected, downstream pipeline.

From: ASM Handbook Volume 13A, Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection (ASM International)



Published: 2003
Pages: 214-215


----------



## جصاني جصاني (18 أغسطس 2011)

دكتور جمال الشربيني . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه التوضيح الكافي وفقك الله ورمضان كريم


----------



## osmanov (20 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



د. م.جمال الشربينى قال:


> لا بد من التنويه جاء فى المقال التالى:
> الوقاية المهبطية
> الوقاية الكهربائية
> و الأفضل هو التعبير التالى الحماية أو الوقاية المهبطية أو الكاثودية cathodic protection
> ...


انا مهندس في الكيمياء الصناعية اتممت الدراسة في هذا العام من كلية المحروقات والكيمياء فقد قمت بتصميم الحماية المهبطية لانبوب نقل الغاز لايطاليا من الجزائر وناقشت هذا التصميم في مذكرة تخرجي باللغة الفرنسية وقد قمت بالقياسات والدراسات الازمة لهذا التصميم في مقر الشركة وعليه فالحمد لله انا اتقن كل ما يتعلق بالحماية المهبطية من حيث التصميم وما بعد التصميم من مراقبة و كيفية الصيانة ....الخ .فالرجاء كل من لديه استفسار او سؤال نحن انشاء الله في الخدمة


----------



## Eng.ammar (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على الجهد الكبير 
ولكن الكتب الي وضعتوها كثيرة جدا
فممكن حد من الاخوة يتكرم علينا بكتاب واحد يرشحه لنا كي نقرأه ونستفيد


----------



## جصاني جصاني (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم دكتور جمال الشربيني أرجو ان تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة 
عزيزي دكتور شربيني هل ممكن استعمال ايبوكسي سائل نوع ( powercrete j ) لتغليف مفاصل اللحام لأنبوب نوع كاربون ستيل مدفون تحت الارض بدلا من استعمال ( shrinkable sleeve ) والتي نستعملها في اغلب الاحيان في تغليف خطوط الانابيب . وهل تسمح المواصفات الامريكية ( ASTM & NACE ) أو الـ ( ISO ) باستعمال هذا النوع من الايبوكسي وفي اي مواصفة اجدها. وأي من المادتين افضل .وفقك الله وجزاك كل خير مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## virtualknight (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المتكامل


----------



## ABDOU3 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً

Pipelines technologie and corrosion


----------



## eng.hassan 2011 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## salama salama fahm (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*



simply قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات القيمه



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركانة
تحياتى و كل عام و انتم بخير
رجاء التكرم بالافادة عن كيفية الحصول على b s الخاص بالحماية المهبطية ( الكاثودية ) لانى فى امس الحاجة لة او اى معلومة عن كيفية اختبار حقل المصاعد ( ground bead resistance test )
بعد تركيب ال anodes 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.........



سلامة فهمى


----------



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور كثير 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الحلم الضائع سيعود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

هلو اني مشاركة جديدة اختصاصي هندسة المواد المعدنية و اللا معدنية مرحلة ثالثة محتاجة مسائل محلولة في درس التأكل ممكن تساعدوني؟​


----------



## عبد النافع (27 نوفمبر 2011)

وضحى سؤالك بردو اكتر من كدة شوية ...يعنى مثلا فى حساب معدل التاكل ولا اية


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## barkatk86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عتدي الحساب في التاكل لكن انتضر ...........


----------



## الاء ملكاوي (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اخواني الافاضل ​ 
اسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير​ 

يشرفني ويسعدني انضامي لهذا الصرح الشامخ والتواجد معكم ​ 
وان شاء الله افيدكم وتفيدوني بما فه النفع والخير​ 
كل الشكر لاخواني الافاضل على جهودهم المبذوله لطرح التآكل​ 
مشاء الله بحث شامل ومتوسع يعطيكم العافيه اعزائي​ 
اخواني ​ 
طلب بس اتمنى تساعدوني في بحث عن طرق قياس سرعه التآكل
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

انا بانتظاركم


----------



## aha.ammar (21 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abood_geme (8 أكتوبر 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس عضوي (28 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## Eng.Alii (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: لا التعريف هكذا يعتبر ناقصا*

عاشت ايدك


----------



## سامي العسكري (8 مايو 2013)

الف شكر الله يوفقك


----------



## جمال الدرباق (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا اخوة نريد كتاب بالعربي عم كل مايخص التاكل


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

رائع


----------



## محمد كمال الازهري (25 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود مشكور جدا 
ولكني اعتقد ان الماده العلميه مفتقره الي مزيد من التفصيل


----------



## Ali94 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز معلومات قيمة من ذهب يا ذهب ^_^


----------



## sasa4m (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

رائع جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (30 مارس 2015)

كتب كثيرة عن الcorrosion منها كورس Nace Basic corrosion وكتب شهيرة مثل:
Fontana - Peabody - Corrosion engineering

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ndZ5m944/NACE_standards_and_studying_ma.html


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (7 أبريل 2015)

NACE books, courses and standards

47 ملف تمثل مجموعة من اهم واشهر كتب التآكل والمعالجة والدهانات والحماية الكاثودية مع كورسات النيس في الدهانات والحماية الكاثودية بالاضافة لبنك اسئلة 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ndZ5m944/NACE_Books_and_standards.html
Fundamentals of corrosion
Nace basic corrosion course
Corrosion Engineering Mars G. Fontana
PEABODY’S CONTROL OF PIPELINE CORROSION
NACE Corrosion Engineer’s Reference Book
NACE coating inspector course CIP level -1 (printable)
NACE coating inspector course CIP level -2
Corrosion and corrosion control - R. Winston Revie, edition 4
CORROSION CONTROL IN THE REFINING INDUSTRY-NACE
Corrosion prevention and protection practical solutions
Inspection and coatings marine-nov07
Protective Coating and Lining
Psychrometric chart
Tarnish and Corrosion


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (8 أبريل 2015)

رابط اخر على ميديا فاير



https://www.mediafire.com/#57wpsbdvgxn43

Fundamentals of corrosion
Nace basic corrosion course
Corrosion Engineering Mars G. Fontana
PEABODY’S CONTROL OF PIPELINE CORROSION
NACE Corrosion Engineer’s Reference Book
NACE coating inspector course CIP level -1 (printable)
NACE coating inspector course CIP level -2
Nace Cathodic protection courses CP1 & CP2
Corrosion and corrosion control - R. Winston Revie, edition 4
CORROSION CONTROL IN THE REFINING INDUSTRY-NACE
Corrosion prevention and protection practical solutions
Inspection and coatings marine-nov07
Protective Coating and Lining
Psychrometric chart
Tarnish and Corrosion


----------



## the Quality (12 أبريل 2015)

الموضوع ممتاز بجد 0....


----------



## wael hannon (23 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة برنامج Electronic corrosion engineer 
ارجو المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## yahia2016 (25 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكور كثير


----------

